# La SIRENITA es DESTROZADA y la GENTE dice BASTA de INCLUSIÓN



## aldebariano (13 Sep 2022)

*Jajajajaja "en el fondo del mar hay zapatillas NIKE, pollo frito y sandías"

ME PARTOOOOO*


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Iron John (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Sep 2022)

Normal, la gente está hasta los cojones de estos ataques de apropiación cultural. Se han pasado de frenada en los últimos años y la reacción va llegando.


----------



## Futuroscope (13 Sep 2022)

La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.

Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.

STOP RACISMO


----------



## aldebariano (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## aldebariano (13 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Ahora dilo sin llorar.


----------



## wintermute81 (13 Sep 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190182


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Sep 2022)

Yo lo que quiero ver es a un Kunta Kinte blanco y a un Tupac mejicano... a ver qué pasa


----------



## aldebariano (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



*Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja Jaja JJajaja *


----------



## Futuroscope (13 Sep 2022)

No, no, asumelo tu y deja de sacar espuma por la boca. 
DEJA DE ODIAR
TOLERA

STOP RACISMO


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Por no hablar del pelo largo tan relacionado con la idea tipica de jesus que tiene todo el mundo.

Cuando el judaismo prohibe a los hombres llevar el pelo largo


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Sep 2022)

Ya que iban a poner a una negra por lo menos que fuera guapa.


----------



## Lionelhut (13 Sep 2022)

En serio me estoy partiendo el culo, mas memes por favooor jajajjajaj


----------



## aldebariano (13 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> No, no, asumelo tu y deja de sacar espuma por la boca.
> DEJA DE ODIAR
> TOLERA
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Tolera tú el *orden natural y el sentido común*, intolerante.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Sep 2022)

Queda mucho por avanzar para tener una version mas progresista de los clasicos.


----------



## Reivakuum (13 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



De hecho, Jesus era negro y comia pollo frito y hacia multiplicar las piezas al estilo de Louisiana y los putos cops de la epoca le llevaron a la plaza y le colgaron en una canasta de baloncesto que él mismo tuvo que llevar arrastrando. Seria mucho explicar que de hecho, Dios nos creó a nosotros a su imagen y negrejanza


----------



## SuperDios (13 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



ME CAGO EN LA FURCIARRONAZA QUE TE PARIÓ POR EL CULO, JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAA!!!


----------



## aldebariano (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## aldebariano (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## aldebariano (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Futuroscope (13 Sep 2022)

EL ORDEN NATURAL ES QUE LOS SERES HUMANOS NO SOMOS MEJORES NI PEORES POR EL COLOR DE NUESTRA PIEL.
LIMPIATE LA ESPUMA DE LA BOCA
DEJA DE ODIAR
TOLERA


STOP RACISMO


----------



## aldebariano (13 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> EL ORDEN NATURAL ES QUE LOS SERES HUMANOS NO SOMOS MEJORES NI PEORES POR EL COLOR DE NUESTRA PIEL.
> LIMPIATE LA ESPUMA DE LA BOCA
> DEJA DE ODIAR
> TOLERA
> ...



Que te calles negro.


----------



## el mensa (13 Sep 2022)

A mi me parece muy raro que en la primera potencia industrial y tecnológica del mundo, auto denomida "país de las oportunidades", con un sistema político muy tolerante con las minorías étnicas desde hace décadas, no haya ningún negro destacado (o muy pocos y poco relevantes) entre las élites intelectuales y los pocos que salen por la tele sea vía política o presentadores de documentales. 

Llamadme racista si queréis pero es lo que hay y admite pocos paños calientes.


----------



## Komanche O_o (13 Sep 2022)

La degeneración del movimiento nazi....., de querer conquistar Moscow de Stalin en invierno, a llorar como magdalenitas por YouTube por un personaje cartoon negro.. XD XD


----------



## greendoormas (13 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



No llores corazón...y sacate la polla de la boca


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (13 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Seguro que era uno de esos judíos negros.


Y no así, tan noruego.


----------



## mirym94 (13 Sep 2022)

Normal se están pasando en videojuegos y en todo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



guapisima dice el hijoputa este


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gus Borden (13 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190284



Corte a la sandía.


----------



## Soundblaster (13 Sep 2022)

La sirenita, el LEAK.


----------



## Palpatine (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Que patético se te lee


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Sep 2022)

Lo mejor de todo es estar en contra de los que defienden semejante mierda, acusando al resto de racistas. A esos subnormales los quiero bien lejos.

Que conste que no tengo nada en contra de la actriz como tal, faltaría más, pero es que da una sensación de que hay que tragar con todo, incluido meter a una sirenita negra porque así debe de ser, que normal que haya gente que esté hasta las pelotas. De hecho estoy convencido que en el fondo esto lo han hecho para buscar el conflicto, por lo tanto el objetivo lo han conseguido.

Por mi parte ni me gustó la sirenita cuando era pequeño, en su clásico Disney, y obviamente de mayor, y visto lo visto, sigue sin llamarme la atención.


----------



## eL PERRO (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> ñiññiñiiñ



Por la red venden muchos consoladores con forma de nabo de negro. Algunos son muy realistas, de silicona, con las venotas bien marcadas

Comprate un par y revientate el culo con ellos pensando que quien te lo hace es MAMADU. No tienes por que vivir eternamente con esa ansia de querer tener un rabo de negro en el culo y que no te quiera follar ni un chapero por el asco que das. Con esos rabos negros artificiales podras desahogarte de una vez

No sufras wapisime


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Sep 2022)

En el fondo del mar no la van a ver... a menos que sonría o se ponga una luz.


----------



## Anka Motz (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Felson (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



No sé si canta bien, lo que si es deplorable es lo que canta. El que sea verde o azul, me da igual, como espero que diera igual que Black Panter fuera interpretado por un pelirrojo albino.
STOP ESTUPIDEZ Y TAMBIÉN RACISMO.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.



¿Por qué asume usted que es una chica, solo por su apariencia femenina y utilizar el promombre “ella”?

Eso es lgtbfóbico, es usted un retrógrado cavernícola y necesita ser reeducado

además tiene un físico normativo y eso es una ofensa contra las personas con diversidad de volumen


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Si hay muchos judíos blancos en la actualidad, qué te hace pensar que ese no pudo serlo?


----------



## El Reno Renardo (14 Sep 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190182


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (14 Sep 2022)

Reivakuum dijo:


> De hecho, Jesus era negro y comia pollo frito y hacia multiplicar las piezas al estilo de Louisiana y los putos cops de la epoca le llevaron a la plaza y le colgaron en una canasta de baloncesto que él mismo tuvo que llevar arrastrando. Seria mucho explicar que de hecho, Dios nos creó a nosotros a su imagen y negrejanza



Amen bro, this is the jungle nigga


----------



## Kenthomi (14 Sep 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190182



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaajaajaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaajaajaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaaaaajaajaajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Black Jack (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



¿Guapa el tiburón martillo esta? Tienes el gusto en el culo. Y si quieres te pongo mil judíos blancos y de ojos azules si hace falta. Mal gusto e idiota, seguro que además no follas ni pagando, que cuando vas de putas a todas les duele la cabeza.


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Sep 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


>


----------



## tnkt (14 Sep 2022)

Es que encima si hubieran hecho una versión sinegrita 100% con su cabello propio

Pero no, te meten a una nicra con una peluca pelirroja que parece pelo de rata muerta, una parodia de Ariel. Es que, de verdad, súper cutre todo y provocador.


----------



## Nenos (14 Sep 2022)

Pero vamos a ver,¿desde cuándo los negros saben nadar?. 
Pues eso, no os creáis todo lo que sale en la tele.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## CoviChan (14 Sep 2022)

El tema es que para cuándo una sireniga trans, con cola de bacaladilla


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2022)

la solución sería hacer diferentes versiones para diferentes públicos :

Una sirenita negra, otra china, otra blanca , otra musulmana con el hiyab y también una lesbiana . 

Lo mismo con las demás producciones : 

Un señor de los anillos africano , otro chino , otro musulmán , otro gay ( en la versión para gays tendrían que estar follando todo el tiempo o no iría ninguno a verla )


----------



## Ufo (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Duro golpe en la línea de flotación del argumentario de algunos coforeros


----------



## propileos (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Lo de meter una chica negra en un cuento que escribio un danes en el siglo XIX no hay por donde cogerlo. 
No tiene nada que ver con racismos es que no tiene sentido. 
Nadie esta en contra de la chica, se puede crear una nueva ficcion y que trabaje en ella. 
No entiendo porque se usan una y otra vez los clasicos y no se construyen historias nuevas. 
Si no saben al menos que hagan una version creible del clasico.
West Side Story es una adaptacion creible de Romeo Y Julieta. 
Ran es una adaptacion creible del Rey Lear. 
Los siete magnificos es una adaptacion creible de los siete samurais. 
Lo que no tendria sentido es que aparecieran samurais en los siete magnificos. 
Los personajes de una historia tienen que estar en su contexto, en un contexto apropiado, pero vamos desde el teatro griego, no es una cosa de ahora. 
No es una cuestion de racismos ni de machismos es que si no lo haces asi chirria y cae dentro del ridiculo.


----------



## GonX (14 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> *Jajajajaja "en el fondo del mar hay zapatillas NIKE, pollo frito y sandías"
> 
> ME PARTOOOOO*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Sep 2022)

En Cataluña teníamos un gorila blanco, hasta que uno de ERC lo mandó asesinar


----------



## Kabuterimon (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Una cosa no quita la otra ni valida poner a negros remplazando blancos.
Jesus era moreno, con rasgos arabes y es así.
Al igual que la sirenita es pelirroja y sin melanina, lo cual también es así.

Tu comentario es igual de racista.


----------



## Kabuterimon (14 Sep 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Por no hablar del pelo largo tan relacionado con la idea tipica de jesus que tiene todo el mundo.
> 
> Cuando el judaismo prohibe a los hombres llevar el pelo largo



(Corrección)
De adulto no era judio practicante, iba predicando que el judaismo era incorrecto en muchas doctrinas y debía cambiar. Eso generó una nueva rama: El cristianismo.


----------



## alas97 (14 Sep 2022)

Nadie habla de la discriminación y racismo a los pelirrojos, personas que eran tenidos como delincuentes, traicioneros y mentirosos.






Repositorio Digital San Andrés: Estudio en escarlata : un análisis experimental de la discriminación a los pelirrojos







repositorio.udesa.edu.ar





Y el porqué las aseguradoras tienen problemas para asegurarlos por ser más proclive a enfermedades del pulmon.









Pelirrojos Rechazados por las Aseguradoras – Pelayo


Pelirrojos: no, gracias. Durante un tiempo, esa fue la postura de las aseguradoras sobre quienes tenían el pelo rojo y la piel pálida. Pelayo te lo cuenta.




www.pelayo.com





Los propios negros persiguen y asesinan <se los comen> en africa a los que son albinos.

Así que tenemos un caso de segregación y estigmatización de un grupo étnico supuestamente discriminado que anula a otro que está en el hoyo para quedar arriba como el buenazo.

Lo que nadie leyó de los comentarios, y es lo que importa.

Voy a explicar así de simple: la actriz está es ahijada de una de las multimillonarias más importantes de USA*: Oprah Winfrey*. Oprah es además una de las inversionistas de Disney y exigió que específicamente Halle sea la sirenita más que nada como un favor. Si alguien a quien hecharle la culpa aquí es a Oprah, y da igual si la peli fracasa la señora esta gana millones solo por su imagen y tv shows.

Tomad nota chavales.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



¿Estabas tú allí para saber de qué color era? Hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## TedKord (14 Sep 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Nadie habla de la discriminación y racismo a los pelirrojos, personas que eran tenidos como delincuentes, traicioneros y mentirosos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leído lo mismo pero con Rihana. ¿No serán bulos?


----------



## Tyg3r (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



¿Guapísima? Pero si tiene los ojos más separados que Uma Thurman...


----------



## jkaza (14 Sep 2022)

Basta de clickbaits, con ese título esperábamos algo como esto


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Sep 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


> El tema es que para cuándo una sireniga trans, con cola de bacaladilla



Desde que apareció la sirenigga esta, yo llevo considerando cuidadosamente la cuestión de… “y ¿por dónde?”

Con esa cola de pescadilla a partir de la cintura, sin piernas que abrir, el tema se antoja como imposible.


----------



## Akira. (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Al ignore.


----------



## escudero (14 Sep 2022)

lo curioso, qie haya tantos actores negros/mulatos que se dignen a participar en este circo.
No tienen nada de amor propio, ni de luces, meterse en el fregado de hacer trabajos que se sabe qie van a ser criticados, y con razon, por cargarse el contexto y la historia.


----------



## Er_guapoh (14 Sep 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Queda mucho por avanzar para tener una version mas progresista de los clasicos.



Esta versión la haría *NETFLIX*


----------



## Guano For Life (14 Sep 2022)

Si tuvieron los cojonazos de hacer Blancanieves con una negra, que os hace pensar que se iban a plantear lo más mínimo hacer esta o cualquier otra?


----------



## Supremacía (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## etsai (14 Sep 2022)

Los memes y los chistes están muy bien, pero es nuestra obligación el no pagar un duro a estas megacorporaciones y tratar de ver las cosas que nos gustan a través de otros métodos.

Debéis daros de baja de estas plataformas YA.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> EL ORDEN NATURAL ES QUE LOS SERES HUMANOS NO SOMOS MEJORES NI PEORES POR EL COLOR DE NUESTRA PIEL.
> LIMPIATE LA ESPUMA DE LA BOCA
> DEJA DE ODIAR
> TOLERA
> ...



@calopez, queremos trolls de mejor calidad. Este hace lo mismo que xicomalo y el avatar de los maiden no le pega nada. Ademas se le ha atascado la tecla del bloqueo mayusculas con las migas de los doritos.


----------



## Maerum (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Payaso de mierda.


----------



## Esflinter (14 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> *Jajajajaja "en el fondo del mar hay zapatillas NIKE, pollo frito y sandías"
> 
> ME PARTOOOOO*



Y tiraflechas, muchos tiraflechas


----------



## Gotthard (14 Sep 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Desde que apareció la sirenigga esta, yo llevo considerando cuidadosamente la cuestión de… “y ¿por dónde?”
> 
> Con esa cola de pescadilla a partir de la cintura, sin piernas que abrir, el tema se antoja como imposible.



Yo no lo veo tan imposible.


----------



## Esflinter (14 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Que te calles negro.



Que te calles, TIRAFLECHAS


----------



## cortijero92 (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



que te suicides, comedor de prepucios.


----------



## M4rk (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.



Aunque el cristianismo haya nacido de una figura surgida en Oriente Medio, el mismo tiene su aceptación e impulso claves en Europa, cuya sociedad la convirtió en uno de los pilares de su desarrollo como civilización (a parte, obviamente, de lo ya establecido anteriormente gracias a la cultura griega y la romana).

La figura de Cristo es una deidad, no un personaje de dibujos animados. Representa un ideal de belleza, perfección y pureza que los Europeos a los que se les dio por plasmarlo en pintura naturalmente optaron por hacerlo a través de lo que ellos consideraban lo más aproximado a tales ideales en un plano físico.

Por otro lado, hay pinturas que sí representan a Jesús como un hombre de características semitas, aunque obviamente con rasgos suaves: evidentemente no vas a representar tu deidad como una persona fea y de rasgos toscos porque es intuitivo que la cara es el espejo del alma.

Así que no creo que el ejemplo que mencionas tenga que ver con lo que se trata en este hilo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (14 Sep 2022)

Aquí tenéis el nivel muy alto.

Yo melafo.


----------



## Kolobok (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Que poco inclusivos era Rafael, Fra Angelico o el Greco que vergüenza


----------



## kabeljau (14 Sep 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero ver es a un Kunta Kinte blanco y a un Tupac mejicano... a ver qué pasa



Y a un Tarzán negro al lado de la mona Chita.


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Sep 2022)

Esto lo han hecho totalmente conscientes de lo que iba a pasar. Buscan bastardizar toda expresión artística y cultural de occidente. Agenda 2030, por eso van cada vez mas a saco.


----------



## loquesubebaja (14 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la solución sería hacer diferentes versiones para diferentes públicos :
> 
> Una sirenita negra, otra china, otra blanca , otra musulmana con el hiyab y también una lesbiana .
> 
> ...



Fin del hilo.


----------



## en practicas (14 Sep 2022)

Parte del programa educativo para negros.


----------



## NIKK (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



¿Te has arrodillado hoy ya?


----------



## ErListo (14 Sep 2022)

Que hagan lo que les salga de los cojones con la sirenita, pero esta claro que la actual Disney no tiene ni puta idea de lo que quieren sus clientes.

O que no saben vender sus productos. La gente ya no sabe si son remakes, versiones alternativas o que cojones son estas versiones live action.

Que por otra parte, menudo montón de mierda son. Les saldría mas rentable remasterizar y restrenar los clásicos.


----------



## fluffy (14 Sep 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190312



Los de BIC son también destacados defensores de todo esto?


----------



## ErListo (14 Sep 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Desde que apareció la sirenigga esta, yo llevo considerando cuidadosamente la cuestión de… “y ¿por dónde?”
> 
> Con esa cola de pescadilla a partir de la cintura, sin piernas que abrir, el tema se antoja como imposible.



En Futurama se planteó esa misma cuestión. Allí tienes la solución.


----------



## djvan (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Hasta que. No haya un principe de bel air blanco, una thiana nórdica y un blade chino es racismo contra los que no son negros .

Estupido!!!!


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (14 Sep 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190182



Joder tío  denle un premio a este forero


----------



## thefuckingfury (14 Sep 2022)

Pensaba que habían destruido la estatua por mostrar los pechos


----------



## petete44 (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## No al NOM (14 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Normal, la gente está hasta los cojones de estos ataques de apropiación cultural. Se han pasado de frenada en los últimos años y la reacción va llegando.



En 2030 te lo diré


----------



## petete44 (14 Sep 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> En 2030 te lo diré


----------



## Sardónica (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Porque es parte de la imaginería occidental. Es cultura blanca sobre la que se cimentó la civilización que ahora quieren derribar.

Más que nada porque mientras en Europa había artesanos, en África iban en taparrabos y en América mataban a la gente en ritos ofrenda a dioses zoomorfos. Y no veo a ningún rojo diciendo que eso era apropiación cultural o de especies.


----------



## Lammero (14 Sep 2022)

escudero dijo:


> lo curioso, qie haya tantos actores negros/mulatos que se dignen a participar en este circo.
> No tienen nada de amor propio, ni de luces, meterse en el fregado de hacer trabajos que se sabe qie van a ser criticados, y con razon, por cargarse el contexto y la historia.




No solían ser sus costumbres pero hay que respetarlas









Meet the Black women pushing for equality in swimming | CNN


Omie Dale has fond memories of splashing in the sea as a child, of racing through water parks and swimming in backwaters and rivers.




edition.cnn.com





Viven en una puta isla y se ahogan a mansalva.
La culpa es de Jim Crow (se ve que vinieron todos de Alabama)


----------



## ferrys (14 Sep 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya que iban a poner a una negra por lo menos que fuera guapa.



y donde hay de esas?


----------



## lagartiniano (14 Sep 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Por no hablar del pelo largo tan relacionado con la idea tipica de jesus que tiene todo el mundo.
> 
> Cuando el judaismo prohibe a los hombres llevar el pelo largo



Y los tirabuzones típicos de los ortodoxos ? Son extensiones en sus gorritos ?


----------



## lucky starr (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Jesucristo era judio ¿Has estado en Israel? ¿Te parece que son negros? Pues Jesus era igual.


----------



## Entrambos mares (14 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Lo de meter una chica negra en un cuento que escribio un danes en el siglo XIX no hay por donde cogerlo.
> No tiene nada que ver con racismos es que no tiene sentido.
> Nadie esta en contra de la chica, se puede crear una nueva ficcion y que trabaje en ella.
> No entiendo porque se usan una y otra vez los clasicos y no se construyen historias nuevas.
> ...



La inclusión no puede ser inverosímil. Si asumimos que las sirenas tienen algún antepasado común con el ser humano, no tiene sentido alguno pensar que hubo una mutación del africano más negro que se tiró al mar y desarrolló cola y branquias. El color de piel se hubiera perdido como se supone que lo perdimos los demás durante las migraciones. Una sirena asiática tiene sentido, pues culturalmente se ha difundido su vinculación cultural al mar. Estamos hartos de ver olas, pulpos y peces en la cultura japonesa, por ejemplo.

En la ficción, siempre que un personaje no cuadra, debe ser explicado y a veces sobre esa explicación gira la trama. Puedo tener a un extraterrestre, a un tipo del futuro o un tipo negro que por características personales de valentía y fuerza aparezcan en un clan vikingo. Más me cuesta meter al negro en Gran Bretaña en la misma época (Robin Hood de Costner lo camufla de musulman, y esa película sería de los años 90). Puedo hacer creer al espectador que una mujer vikinga destacó especialmente y se hizo con el control del grupo. Pero si tengo 8 negros en el clan vikingo me tengo que justificar en su origen (violaciones de esclavas secuestradas) y entonces la trama pasa a girar sobre problemas de integración en un grupo vikingo de los menos vikingos/negros. 

En una historia como dices, nueva, esto sí encajaría. Que un barco de esclavos negros de un tribu del África profunda tipo wakanda encallase en un islote y en 50 mutasen a tritones y sirenas del caribe, pues sí es congruente. Que una nave espacial de protohombres del espacio super negros todos se hundiera en el mar y la megatecnología los hiciera sobrevivir y adaptarse al medio.. sería congruente. Tampoco hay que matarse mucho pensando porque está todo escrito.


----------



## Turbomax (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Siempre ha sido retratado con rasgos semitas, más judio imposible y yo no recuerdo haberlo visto con cara de Van Gal en la cruz…. Ni de Ivan Drago de rocky …. No sé tú .


----------



## Arthas98 (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



El ejemplo de Jesús es el peor ejemplo de TODOS. Se le representa según dónde está y se hace aposta. En Europa blanco, en África negro y en Asia asiático. Pero como sois unos ignorantes que no sabéis una puta mierda tenéis los cojonazos de sentar cátedra.


----------



## pepeluis_torpedo_pecador (14 Sep 2022)

cuando en las cabalgatas ponian a un baltasar blanco pintado con betún la progresia echaba bilis como cosa mala. Ahora su problema es que hay que ser mas inclusivo.


----------



## Tentudía (14 Sep 2022)

Se les está yendo de las manos el tema de la inclusión.
Y ya que estamos, le podrían haber cambiado el nombre a la película, por hacerla más inclusiva: *La Sinegrita*.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (14 Sep 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> y donde hay de esas?



Bufffff, hay cienes y cienes. 

Beyoncé, Halle Berry......

Bueno, cienes no. Solo esas dos, pero haberlas haylas.


----------



## petete44 (14 Sep 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Porque es parte de la imaginería occidental. Es cultura blanca sobre la que se cimentó la civilización que ahora quieren derribar.
> 
> Más que nada porque mientras en Europa había artesanos, en África iban en taparrabos y en América mataban a la gente en ritos ofrenda a dioses zoomorfos. Y no veo a ningún rojo diciendo que eso era apropiación cultural o de especies.



estamos en el siglo xxi la gente sigue mirando cine del siglo xx, pincipios diria yo. ese mundo ya no existe la propaganda es de un imperio moribundo 








Here is the Updated List of US-Based Food Manufacturing Plants Destroyed Under Biden Regime -- You Can Now Participate and Add More Incidents on the Interactive Map


Joe Biden’s ‘Build Back Better’ is not working as planned, or is it? Gas prices are at record highs, the economy is in recession, parents are having difficulty finding a baby formula, and the cost of everything is way up. According to the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA), there are...




www-thegatewaypundit-com.translate.goog


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Nada, no veis nada.


----------



## Akathistos (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Poca gente se quejó de esas representaciones de Jesucristo porque son adaptaciones deliberadas al fenotipo predominante en un momento del tiempo en la sociedad que se quiere evangelizar o la que produce arte religioso. Hoy en día se tiende más (en Europa y Usa) a representarle con rasgos mediterráneos.

La chica sí es guapa pero la sirenita suele asociarse a un fenotipo pelirrojo de piel blanquísima. Es comprensible que la mayoría del público rechace este cambio tan radical de fenotipo... máxime cuando el motivo principal parece ser una clase de ideología racista "negra" promovida por élites useñas.

Es como si nos cambiasen a Blade, Spawn o Axel Foley por pelirrojos. Podrán disimularlo como quieran pero se hace por racismo.


----------



## BeninExpress (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Jesus era.. negro!?


----------



## petete44 (14 Sep 2022)

Una maestra escuchada en un video viral diciendo a los estudiantes que no “juzguen” a los pedófilos por “querer tener sexo” con niños ha sido despedida. 














Teacher in Viral Video Telling Students Not to "Judge" Pedophiles for "Wanting to Have Sex" with Children Fired by Texas School Board


A teacher heard in a viral video telling students not to “judge” pedophiles for “wanting to have sex” with children has been fired. Amber Parker was fired as an English teacher from Franklin High School for telling student to call pedophiles “MAPs” – or “Minor Attracted Persons” – a term that...




www-thegatewaypundit-com.translate.goog


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Sep 2022)

Me pongo en plan portapulserita rojigualda

Que se jodan y con su pan se lo coman 

Cuántas veces han rodado escenas de España en Juárez? Y nos han puesto a los españoles de panchitos?

Pues ahora que prueben su misma medicina


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Sep 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Jesus era.. negro!?



Sí, e iba por las calles con su carrito del mercaRoma recogiendo chatarra 

Se cabreó con los mercaderes del templo porque no le vendieron un cubo de kfc


----------



## etsai (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO


----------



## petete44 (14 Sep 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Sí, e iba por las calles con su carrito del mercaRoma recogiendo chatarra
> 
> Se cabreó con los mercaderes del templo porque no le vendieron un cubo de kfc



no se como hizo para mutar en dos mil años,pero le funciono


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Sep 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> no se como hizo para mutar en dos mil años,pero le funciono



Fue el precursor de Michael Jackson


----------



## petete44 (14 Sep 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Fue el precursor de Michael Jackson


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Jesusín era moroNegro, en efecto, lo cual se demuestra por las trifulcas que liaba en el mercado apaleando al personal para robar unos míseros panes para sus experimentos alquímicos con sus colegas la banda de los apóstoles estando hasta arriba de crack


----------



## spica22 (14 Sep 2022)

Igual debe ser difícil para actores negros, latinos asiáticos, indios, etc estar en producciones de Hollywood. Más allá de unos pocos papeles no tienen más posibilidades. Son carreras muy limitadas. 
Igual la tecnología los podría ayudar a cambiar de aspecto como los de avatar por ej. Pero eso también ayudaría a actores viejos a continuar en carrera. 

Es más factible eso a forzar a la gente al público a consumir algo q no les resulta atractivo. Están tratando de cambiar el concepto de belleza, y aunque a muchos les duela aceptar ese concepto sigue igual es el tipo caucásico Delgado apolineo el buscado y deseado. 

Hasta los chinos, coreanos, etc se dieron cuenta q no va a cambiar y q son ellos los q deben cambiar por eso se meten tanto skincare blanqueador, eran una raza amarilla cara cuadrada redonda el siglo pasado, y ahora cirugearse la cara para hacerla fina, nariz delgada y ojos grandes. 

Lo mismo las gord@s pelean contra corriente jamás serán el prototipo de belleza o los viej@s..la belleza sigue igual siempre. 

Y es lo q la gente quiere ver, y paga por ver, ya suficiente tiene con ver feos por todas partes.


----------



## ciberobrero (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO




Entonces estarias de acuerdo con un Nelson Mandela blanco porque lo que importa es el mensaje?


----------



## petete44 (14 Sep 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Jesusín era moroNegro, en efecto, lo cual se demuestra por las trifulcas que liaba en el mercado apaleando al personal para robar unos míseros panes para sus experimentos alquímicos con sus colegas la banda de los apóstoles estando hasta arriba de crack



el ultimo papa el papa negro


----------



## chainsaw man (14 Sep 2022)

Pues yo casi prefiero que hagan estas cosas woke, asi ese dinero que te ahorras en ir al cine a ver eso o en consumir le producto que te quieran vender.
Yo pienso que a dia de hoy es mas facil a los de marketing venderle a un negro que a un blanco y por eso muchas de las cosas que publicitan lo hacen con ese objetivo.


----------



## petete44 (14 Sep 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> Igual debe ser difícil para actores negros, latinos asiáticos, indios, etc estar en producciones de Hollywood. Más allá de unos pocos papeles no tienen más posibilidades. Son carreras muy limitadas.
> Igual la tecnología los podría ayudar a cambiar de aspecto como los de avatar por ej. Pero eso también ayudaría a actores viejos a continuar en carrera.
> 
> Es más factible eso a forzar a la gente al público a consumir algo q no les resulta atractivo. Están tratando de cambiar el concepto de belleza, y aunque a muchos les duela aceptar ese concepto sigue igual es el tipo caucásico Delgado apolineo el buscado y deseado.
> ...



le pones al negro un fondo verde jajaa


----------



## Htsé (14 Sep 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190182



jajajajajaja


----------



## Fenris (14 Sep 2022)

He visto videos por tiktok de negritos y negritas emocionándose de que la sirenita es negra como si por no fuerlo no puedieran disfrutar. Mi hija como no es subnormal cuando ve dibujos se la sopla el sexo o el color de piel del dibujo o personaje pero claro, yo no la estoy educando como un acomplejado de mierda color mierda que piensa que el mundo me debe algo.

Mi hija con 5 años que es morena con los ojos marrones como los pelos de mis cojones le encanta Elsa de Frozen, Harry Potter y los velociraptores. No necesita que sus heroinas tengan su color de pelo ni piel ni sexo ni especie para que las disfrute, pero claro, yo no soy un negro acomplejado que llena la mente de mi hija de mierda.


----------



## Marco Porcio (14 Sep 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190182



Broooootal


----------



## ArielSka (14 Sep 2022)

Los únicos que van a disfrutar de esta película son los niños, que les da exactamente igual si es negra, blanca o azul. Y es lo que os debería importar: que la disfruten los niños de hoy.
Nosotros mientras disfrutamos los memes


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Sep 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya que iban a poner a una negra por lo menos que fuera guapa.



Tiene buen cuerpo pero los ojos son rarísimos.


----------



## KakunaMatata (14 Sep 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Tiene buen cuerpo pero los ojos son rarísimos.



A mí los ojos en plan ayy me ponen bastante.


----------



## Luftwuaje (14 Sep 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Tiene buen cuerpo pero los ojos son rarísimos.



Son raros porque los separa un abismo, vamos, que le hubiera venido mejor el papel de Rango.


----------



## Critikalspanish (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Xsiano (14 Sep 2022)

Tiene que tener un visión periférica de la ostia.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (14 Sep 2022)

las sirenas no son otra cosa que las alucinaciones que tenian los marineros BLANCOS que llevaban mucho en el mar
como apefrica no tenia marineros ni barcos (ademas wakanda no tenia costa como se ve en la peli), esas sirenas no pueden ser negraCs
no pueden, es imposible

es como hacer una pelicula sobre gutenberg y la imprenta y poner de protagonista a un negroC: loleante porque los negros de africa son la UNICA raza del planeta que no han transmitido su propia historia de forma escrita de generacion en generacion, como han hecho todas las demas.
Hasta los tiraflechas tenian escritura y transmitian sus movidas entre generaciones, lo que quiere decir que hasta se podria poner al chavo del ocho a hacer de gutenberg, pueden poner a cualquiera, salvo a un negroC (eso descarta al padre de dabuti)

con las sirenas es lo mismo: no tienes desbloqueada el arte de la navegacion = no ves jodidas sirenas. Por lo tanto las sirenas son blancas, que son lo que veian los que navegaban tratando de seducirles, porque los marineros antiguos eran gente con pelotas, no como bill burr, y veian a amber heard entre las rocas llamandolos, no a whoopie goldberg

the end


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Sep 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> las sirenas no son otra cosa que las alucinaciones que tenian los marineros BLANCOS que llevaban mucho en el mar
> como apefrica no tenia marineros ni barcos (ademas wakanda no tenia costa como se ve en la peli), esas sirenas no pueden ser negraCs
> no pueden, es imposible
> 
> ...



A mí no me engañas: tú también te has viciado más de lo debido al Civilization.


----------



## DOM + (14 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> *Jajajajaja "en el fondo del mar hay zapatillas NIKE, pollo frito y sandías"
> 
> ME PARTOOOOO*



El gran patriarca este es el de diario de rorschach no?

No pueden joderle porque el mismo es negro jaja


----------



## #SrLobo (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



pero qué cojones tiene que ver aquí el racismo puto tarado? como si ponen a una china...

tú si que eres un puto racista con esos comentarios


----------



## Covaleda (14 Sep 2022)

La Sirenita, cuento de Andersen, hace una clara -y nunca mejor dicho- descripción del personaje:



https://biblioteca.org.ar/libros/157552.pdf



_...y todas bellísimas, aunque la más bella era la menor; tenía la piel clara y delicada como un pétalo de rosa, y los ojos azules como el lago más profundo; como todas sus hermanas, no tenía pies; su cuerpo terminaba en cola de pez._

Es curioso que abundan las versiones censuradas en este detalle que se presentan como el cuento original.

A ver si algún homo-progre nos explica porqué hay que cambiarle el color a un personaje de un cuento europeo clásico.


----------



## midelburgo (14 Sep 2022)

Con el titulo del jilo, pense que la habian vuelto a vandalizar...


----------



## midelburgo (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## kikelon (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Te estas descojonando, cabronazo  Aún así, has pillado likes :-D


----------



## kikelon (14 Sep 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Es exactamente lo que dice éste:



Gran video, lo dice claro, este wokismo debería ser HUMILLANTE para los negros, deberían NEGARSE a ser utilizados de esa manera, sin embargo se dedican a acusar a todos de racistas, blablabla, porque VICTIMIZARSE es realmente el objetivo.


----------



## Decipher (14 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es estar en contra de los que defienden semejante mierda, acusando al resto de racistas. A esos subnormales los quiero bien lejos.
> 
> Que conste que no tengo nada en contra de la actriz como tal, faltaría más, pero es que da una sensación de que hay que tragar con todo, incluido meter a una sirenita negra porque así debe de ser, que normal que haya gente que esté hasta las pelotas. De hecho estoy convencido que en el fondo esto lo han hecho para buscar el conflicto, por lo tanto el objetivo lo han conseguido.
> 
> Por mi parte ni me gustó la sirenita cuando era pequeño, en su clásico Disney, y obviamente de mayor, y visto lo visto, sigue sin llamarme la atención.



Es ideologia. No lo hacen por dinero ni por publicidad, son creyentes. Como los que creian en el socialismo, el comunismo, el islam o el cristianismo. Ahora toca esto.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

No sé cuando dinero tendrían que darme, no ya para ver esta puta mierda de serie, sino cualquiera de los últimos 5 años o más.

¡¡¡¡¡Que os den por el culo Disneys y Netflix!!!!


----------



## Alberto Liberto (14 Sep 2022)

Nadie se da cuenta de un detalle.

Y es que en el clásico de Disney (bastante deformado en comparación con el cuento danés de 1837) el rey tritón es lo más patriarcal y controlador que pueda ser un padre.

Era ideal para sacar el lado empoderado de la protagonista.

Ahora no lo podrán hacer porque no van a poner a un padre negro con atributos malvados.

Entiendo que ahora la mala en vez de ser una travesti será un hombre blanco.

Son malos hasta para eso.


----------



## EnKli (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Pero cómo que guapísima subnormal, si es jodidamente fea le entra un pie entre los ojos, si que parece un pez


----------



## SolyCalma (14 Sep 2022)

La verdad es que a mi me parece bien y lógico que los personajes de Disney sean variados étnicamente, pero personajes antiguos basados en culturas europeas los pongan africano, es extraño, no como para enfadarse, pero si que es incoherente, aunque antiguamente muchos actores "blancos" hacían de personajes de otras etnias tipo Cleopatra, o el Cid y tampoco pasaba nada, y mira que los blancos han sido muy muy racistas en el siglo XX y para atrás, eso es un hecho.

Yo creo que lo mejor seria que si quieren más personajes africanos, indios, nativos americanos, mexicanos, rusos o lo que sea es crear nuevos personajes basados en esas culturas. Pero meterte un Rey Arturo indio, o un Dios nórdico africano, es gracioso más que nada, tanto como que una africana se enfade porque un rubio se ponga rastas.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (14 Sep 2022)

En la nueva película de Blade el actor que va a hacer del mitad vampiro mitad humano será







Y en el remake del remake de Shaft el actor principal será


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (14 Sep 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Duro golpe en la línea de flotación del argumentario de algunos coforeros



Durísimo..., como duele...
No sé cómo puedes defender semejante estupidez...
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Sep 2022)

Los nacionalpagafantas llorando de que los enemigos les dan mierda pura para comer y no mierda con sal y pimienta como antes


----------



## Kabraloka (14 Sep 2022)

siempre habrá tontas que irán a verla
y digo tontas porque la mayoría son mujeres


----------



## jeiper (14 Sep 2022)

En el fondo del mar mucho sol no pega para estar tan negra.


----------



## ray merryman (14 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190251



Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit


----------



## Floid (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Ya Jesucristo era negro ¿verdad ? ¿ donde lo han representado como si fuera Noruego ? ¿ que entiendes por surfista noruego ? dudo que haya muchos surfistas noruegos, Jesucristo era de palestina por lo que sreria como cualquier palestino , y desde luego negro, no


----------



## dinio amol (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Si supieses lo que era Galilea en esa época no dirías las gilipolleces que dices.
El Galileo como le llaman muchos creyentes era de Galilea.


----------



## Dreyfus (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Dreyfus (14 Sep 2022)

dinio amol dijo:


> Si supieses lo que era Galilea en esa época no dirías las gilipolleces que dices.
> El Galileo como le llaman muchos creyentes era de Galilea.



¿Por qué respondéis a un troll tan evidente? Al ignore y ya.


----------



## juagse (14 Sep 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> En la nueva película de Blade el actor que va a hacer del mitad vampiro mitad humano será



espero que sepas que Blade realmente es un rubio y blanco, lo que vimos en las pelis es el comienzo del NWO pero visto el nivel lo mismo te explota la cabeza al comprobarlo

espero que no seas igual en el ambito familiar y profesional, un saludo


----------



## nate (14 Sep 2022)

La auténtica sirenita está en Copenhague y es esta.






Muy negra no creo que se la imaginara el autor original.

Por tanto... cambiarla porque si me parece una falta de respeto. Crea tus propios ídolos y personajes y RESPETA AL AUTOR.

Joder ya!


----------



## antiglobalista (14 Sep 2022)

No sabía que en fondo de mar hubiera VIOLACIONES


----------



## antiglobalista (14 Sep 2022)

juagse dijo:


> espero que sepas que Blade realmente es un rubio y blanco, lo que vimos en las pelis es el comienzo del NWO pero visto el nivel lo mismo te explota la cabeza al comprobarlo
> 
> espero que no seas igual en el ambito familiar y profesional, un saludo




No lo sabía


Gracias por la info


----------



## Soy forero (14 Sep 2022)

Lo que no entiendo por qué siempre son negros y no asiáticos o chuchumecos


----------



## Julc (14 Sep 2022)

ArielSka dijo:


> Los únicos que van a disfrutar de esta película son los niños, que les da exactamente igual si es negra, blanca o azul. Y es lo que os debería importar: que la disfruten los niños de hoy.
> Nosotros mientras disfrutamos los memes



Serán los de hoy, porque hace 40 años, ningún niño varón vería eso.


----------



## Tanchus (14 Sep 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> No sabía que en fondo de mar hubiera VIOLACIONES



¿Tú no has oído hablar del famoso pez polla?


----------



## Tanchus (14 Sep 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> No sabía que en fondo de mar hubiera VIOLACIONES



¿Tú no has oído hablar del famoso pez polla?


----------



## TerrorRojo (14 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> *Jajajajaja "en el fondo del mar hay zapatillas NIKE, pollo frito y sandías"
> 
> ME PARTOOOOO*





ULTRAPACO dijo:


> guapisima dice el hijoputa este





greendoormas dijo:


> No llores corazón...y sacate la polla de la boca





el mensa dijo:


> A mi me parece muy raro que en la primera potencia industrial y tecnológica del mundo, auto denomida "país de las oportunidades", con un sistema político muy tolerante con las minorías étnicas desde hace décadas, no haya ningún negro destacado (o muy pocos y poco relevantes) entre las élites intelectuales y los pocos que salen por la tele sea vía política o presentadores de documentales.
> 
> Llamadme racista si queréis pero es lo que hay y admite pocos paños calientes.





aldebariano dijo:


> Que te calles negro.


----------



## digitos69 (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Guapa, guapa, eres racista de las feas.


----------



## Poncho129 (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



¿Tú eres tonto? 
Que te de por culo follamonos.


----------



## Fabs (14 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Los de BIC son también destacados defensores de todo esto?



Parece que Ana Frank era una adelantada a su tiempo en muchos aspectos.

_"...*UN BOLIGRAFO PREMATURO*

Pero no acaba aquí todo, y nuestra duda se convierte en decepción cuando descubrimos, como lo ha hecho el historiador británico David Irving tras su investigación (31), que en el "Diario" de Anne Frank había tinta de bolígrafo. Así lo determinaron unos expertos que acudieron expresamente a Suiza para comprobar el manuscrito original en posesión de Otto Frank. Según estos, parte de los diarios habían sido escritos con bolígrafo -- inventado en 1949 y cuya aparición en el mercado data como temprano de 1951 -- algo imposible al haber fallecido Anne Frank de tifus (32) en 1945. Dos ciudadanos alemanes, Edgar Geiss y Ernst Roemer, pusieron públicamente en duda, una vez más, la autenticidad del famoso "Diario" ..."_



VARELA: el caso de Ana Frank


----------



## Poncho129 (14 Sep 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Ya que iban a poner a una negra por lo menos que fuera guapa.



Eso no existe.


----------



## Yomismita (14 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Lo de meter una chica negra en un cuento que escribio un danes en el siglo XIX no hay por donde cogerlo.
> No tiene nada que ver con racismos es que no tiene sentido.
> Nadie esta en contra de la chica, se puede crear una nueva ficcion y que trabaje en ella.
> No entiendo porque se usan una y otra vez los clasicos y no se construyen historias nuevas.
> ...



Podría hacer el papel de Tiana esta actriz


----------



## Poncho129 (14 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> A mi me parece muy raro que en la primera potencia industrial y tecnológica del mundo, auto denomida "país de las oportunidades", con un sistema político muy tolerante con las minorías étnicas desde hace décadas, no haya ningún negro destacado (o muy pocos y poco relevantes) entre las élites intelectuales y los pocos que salen por la tele sea vía política o presentadores de documentales.
> 
> Llamadme racista si queréis pero es lo que hay y admite pocos paños calientes.



Élites intelectuales y negros son antónimos.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (14 Sep 2022)

antiglobalista dijo:


> No sabía que en fondo de mar hubiera VIOLACIONES


----------



## Menchi (14 Sep 2022)

¿Qué quedó de lo que se pretendían con esos cuentos? Todos los cuentos tienen su parte didáctica e independientemente del protagonista, muchos cuentos se hacían para que transmitir a los críos bueno valores e ideas.

El cuento de Pedro y el lobo se enseñaba que no había que mentir puesto que llegado el momento en que necesitaras ayuda de verdad podría darse el caso de que ya nadie creyera en ti por mentiroso.

Quien se queda en el color de los personajes es porque es un simple, un superficial, que no ve más allá de sus ojos y ni quiere hacerlo. Le importa un carajo lo que se pretendía con el original o el mismo origen del cuento. Lo que pretende ahora es que se adapte todo a su discurso oligofrenético donde ellos quedan por encima de todos moralmente.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> la solución sería hacer diferentes versiones para diferentes públicos :
> 
> Una sirenita negra, otra china, otra blanca , otra musulmana con el hiyab y también una lesbiana .
> 
> ...



Será el siguiente paso, ver películas a las que antes de ponerse a verlas hayas elegido la caracterización de los personajes, como si fuera un juego de rol. Así todos tendrían su propia versión libre de ofensa.


----------



## Patito Feo (14 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> A mi me parece muy raro que en la primera potencia industrial y tecnológica del mundo, auto denomida "país de las oportunidades", con un sistema político muy tolerante con las minorías étnicas desde hace décadas, *no haya ningún negro destacado* (o muy pocos y poco relevantes) entre las élites intelectuales y los pocos que salen por la tele sea vía política o presentadores de documentales.
> 
> Llamadme racista si queréis pero es lo que hay y admite pocos paños calientes.



No te valen presidentes?


----------



## Terminus (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Gilipollas!!!!


----------



## el mensa (14 Sep 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> No te valen presidentes?



No me valen entornos de hiper enchufismo y toneladas de propaganda alimentadas con billetes como para asar una vaca. Política y medios de comunicación, por ejemplo, no me valen.

Sin embargo no me duele reconocer que en deportes van bien, es su especialidad, pensar y organizar ya si eso que lo hagan otros.


----------



## Froco (14 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190245



Hombre la actriz tenía que encarnar un ser mitológico que habita en las profundidades mitad humano, mitad pez y han cogido a una con cara de besugo. Tampoco es tan grave.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190878


----------



## adal86 (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Menudo retrasado. A tí te importará una mierda, porque eres tonto, pero a la inmensa mayoría ya nos aburre el tema.

Nadie dice que no pueda haber un héroe negro, ¿pero por qué no se crea alguno nuevo?, ¿por qué tienen que destrozar los Superman, Caperucita, Sirenita, etcétera, y hacerlos ver como no son "realmente"?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Sep 2022)

ojito que se rumorea que el de Hercules lo hara el villano de black panther


----------



## Bobesponjista (14 Sep 2022)

Me recuerda a la Mastroantonio la prota de Abyss y Robin Hood, la que hacía de hermana de Scarface


----------



## hemorroide (14 Sep 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero ver es a un Kunta Kinte blanco y a un Tupac mejicano... a ver qué pasa



Y yo lo que quiero ver es a un Tarzán negro comiendo plátanos y haciendo el mono... a ver qué pasa


----------



## alas97 (14 Sep 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> He leído lo mismo pero con Rihana. ¿No serán bulos?



No lo creo. tengo entendido que rihana apadrina también a esta actriz. En el fondo también se mueve una agenda de intereses $$$$$ de un pequeño círculo de personas como la ophra.

Tengo familiares que son fanáticos a esa negra, porque dicen que es muy "dadivosa", si claro. Como sino comprara voluntades con ello, que es el final de todo más lo que hay montado por detrás.


----------



## zirick (14 Sep 2022)

Dicen que no hay publicidad mala. Pues con esa información poca gente va a ir a verla.

Cultura de cancelación, cordón sanitario al progresismo.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (14 Sep 2022)

Yo, desde que mataron a 007 y en su lugar pusieron a una niñata negra gorda y con anteojos oscuros ,(probablemente no binaria) ya me la suda todo, no pienso ver esa basura


----------



## AsustaLerdos (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Luke Skywalker era musulman y la FUERZA la obtenia de la lectura del Corán


----------



## Shy (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, *ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego*. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Ah, ¿sí? ¿Donde?


----------



## Forsaken75 (14 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190251


----------



## Forsaken75 (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## experimento (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Sep 2022)

experimento dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1191082



le falta más simio


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

La sirenas no existen, son peces mutantes mitológicos. Que más dará deo puto color que sean


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La sirenas no existen, son peces mutantes mitológicos. Que más dará deo puto color que sean



como que no existen?


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> como que no existen?



Eso sólo son petardas con aletas


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Sep 2022)

Eso ya ha sucedido, estimado co forero. No es futuro, sino pasado:


----------



## Cleonte (14 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190878



Nunca he visto una figura de Cristo rubio con ojos azules en una iglesia.


----------



## deckard009 (14 Sep 2022)

Lo que no se, es porqué no inventan, porque no idean, porque no crean, otra historia de una sirenita, que no sea Ariel, que no sea blanca, peliroja, cis, hetero, bla bla blá, y hacen toda una historia, que si quieren puede ser similar, que por amor bla bla bla, conce principe se enamoran, giro de guión en el tercer acto y reencuentro y conclusion feliz en el cuarto.

Tan demenciamlente dificil es para esta gente tener una idea original, que no sea, cogemos una historia existente, con el protagonista blanco, lo pintamos de negro, y eso nos hace progresitas?


Luego se quejan si nos quejamos, pero al menos es que nosotros tenemos razones para quejarnos. Que no inventan, que no crean, que solo causan malestar, ruido y frustración. 

Creen algo y dejen de marear en twitter. Que todos sabemos que son 4 locos y 400 bots ahi dentro pidiendo chorradas. Que solo les escuchan los cuatro progres que viven en sus mansiones de hollywood y solo se enteran de lo que pasa en el mundo terrenal leyendo twitter.
Luego venden 3 entradas y se quejan de que el hombre hetero blanco les ha castigado rechazando la pelicula por sus innvadoras y rompedoras ideas progresitas inclusivistas y buenistas. Sin sen ti do. Encima de copiar algo, burdamente, apropiarse de la idea de otro, cambiarla para crear polemica, luego se quejan de que han creado polemica con un churro.

A lo que vamos, no saben crear algo, solo saben crear polemica y tratar de vivir de esta polemica.

No crean arte, no crean ideas, no innovan, no aportan nada a la sociedad, solo malos ratos y frustración.

Creen otra sirenita, denle otro nombre y creen un argumento. No es tan dificil.


----------



## Covaleda (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La sirenas no existen, son peces mutantes mitológicos. Que más dará deo puto color que sean



Tampoco existió Don Quijote, era un personaje de ficción, y a nadie se le ocurre imaginárselo con la cara de un esquimal.


Covaleda dijo:


> La Sirenita, cuento de Andersen, hace una clara -y nunca mejor dicho- descripción del personaje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gorrino (14 Sep 2022)

Espero que los negratas no se lo crean y se tiren a nadar al mar como locos porque los socorristas no van a dar a basto.


----------



## Jotagb (14 Sep 2022)

Disney les deberá algo a los negros, tal vez esa sea la forma de reconciliarse los americanos con todo el daño que han hecho a los negros.


----------



## Raizor (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> No, no, asumelo tu y deja de sacar espuma por la boca.
> DEJA DE ODIAR
> TOLERA
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Claro que sí, ánimo guapísimo


----------



## asiqué (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Tampoco existió Don Quijote, era un personaje de ficción, y a nadie se le ocurre imaginárselo con la cara de un esquimal.



A don Quijote es normal ponerle la pinta de un señor manchego de la época. Tampoco la de Disney es como se describe en el libro. Son adaptaciones


----------



## Covaleda (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A don Quijote es normal ponerle la pinta de un señor manchego de la época. Tampoco la de Disney es como se describe en el libro. Son adaptaciones



La de Disney de toda la vida es EXACTA a la del libro.
Es la negra que quieren meter ahora la que chirría, por razones obvias.
Y si son "adaptaciones", que pongan en el título, como en las pelis aquellas que se hacían en los setenta "La Sirenita Negra".

Mareos de perdiz a esta hora de la tarde hazme el favor, los mínimos.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La de Disney de toda la vida es EXACTA a la del libro.
> Es la negra que quieren meter ahora la que chirría, por razones obvias.
> 
> Mareos de perdiz a esta hora de la tarde hazme el favor, los mínimos.



No era pelirroja


----------



## Covaleda (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No era pelirroja



No era NEGRA. Eso seguro.
Hala, a corretear por ahí, que te vendrá bien pa lo tuyo.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No era NEGRA. Eso seguro.
> Hala, a corretear por ahí, que te vendrá bien pa lo tuyo.



Toma, ni la adaptación de Disney es el cuento original. Disney es el mayor tergiversador de cuentos y me venís con purismos


----------



## Covaleda (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Toma, ni la adaptación de Disney es el cuento original. Disney es el mayor tergiversador de cuentos y me venís con purismos


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


>



Ya has merendado?


----------



## Covaleda (14 Sep 2022)

experimento dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1191082



Los ojos de besugo es lo único marino que se percibe ahí.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Pues asi le ha pasado. 

Exito total entre los pordioseros


----------



## sam (14 Sep 2022)

La sinegrita


----------



## kusanagi (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No era pelirroja



Hombre, entre una sirena pelirroja y otra negra, ya sabemos que una es mas fiel a la descripción del autor que la otra.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Hombre, entre una sirena pelirroja y otra negra, ya sabemos que una es mas fiel a la descripción del autor que la otra.



Nos ha jodido    

Pero si son fieles a la historia la sirenita debería morir


----------



## fayser (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



¿Por qué dices "no blanca" en vez de negra?


----------



## Charidemo (14 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar.



Es eso no le falta razón. Pocos humanos tan importantes como Jesucristo y siendo semita no puede ser como el representado por la iglesia durante siglos. Este se ha representado acercando a como eran las poblaciones locales.



Y a los americanos que les molesten los negros que se jodan, les den por culo y que se vayan a la mierda. Que no hubieran llevados esclavos a las plantaciones.

No hay motivo para molestarse, como cantaba Antonio Machín .


----------



## fayser (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La sirenas no existen, son peces mutantes mitológicos. Que más dará deo puto color que sean



Pues si da igual, ¿por qué de la noche a la mañana la ponen negra? Pues para hacer política. Y no hay nada más asqueroso que hacer política con una puta película para niños.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Sep 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Nunca he visto una figura de Cristo rubio con ojos azules en una iglesia.



Pues anda que no hay ejemplos, y sin salir de España, por ejemplo en Murcia, sí, ahí donde casi todos son morenitos y votan a Vox





__





Iglesia y Convento de San Joaquín y San Pascual - Sagrado Corazón de Jesús - Región de Murcia Digital


Región de Murcia: Municipios, Pedanías, Diputaciones, Historia, Patrimonio, Arte, Cultura, Fiestas, Gastronomía, Naturaleza, Deportes, Economía, etc. Cuenta de correo gratuita.




www.regmurcia.com


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nos ha jodido
> 
> Pero si son fieles a la historia la sirenita debería morir



Son fieles a la idea disneyana, cosa que no defiendo...pero encima, con cambio de color.


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La sirenas no existen, son peces mutantes mitológicos. Que más dará deo puto color que sean



Cuidado, porque con ese argumento estás defendiendo precisamente lo que la judiada quiere para nuestra cultura.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Pues si da igual, ¿por qué de la noche a la mañana la ponen negra? Pues para hacer política. Y no hay nada más asqueroso que hacer política con una puta película para niños.



Los niños tienen la peli de dibujos.


----------



## fayser (14 Sep 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Menudo retrasado. A tí te importará una mierda, porque eres tonto, pero a la inmensa mayoría ya nos aburre el tema.
> 
> Nadie dice que no pueda haber un héroe negro, ¿pero por qué no se crea alguno nuevo?, ¿por qué tienen que destrozar los Superman, Caperucita, Sirenita, etcétera, y hacerlos ver como no son "realmente"?



A mi más que aburrirme es que me da asco que se pongan a meter política en donde no viene a cuento, que es lo que hacen cuando se ponen a inventarse sirenitas negras.

A ver si hay cojones de que la historia de Martin Luther King la protagonice un chino o un sudamericano. Ah no, eso no, porque eso no serviría para meter su mierda woke a martillazos.


----------



## Von Rudel (14 Sep 2022)

No tienen huevos a hacer un trazan Negro.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Cuidado, porque con ese argumento estás defendiendo precisamente lo que la judiada quiere para nuestra cultura.



Mi cultura no la va a cambiar un puto cuento de raigambre danesa


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Son fieles a la idea disneyana, cosa que no defiendo...pero encima, con cambio de color.



Es la enésima chorrada para vender


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi cultura no la va a cambiar un puto cuento de raigambre danesa



Hasta que te vengan con un Quijote negro o un Cid gay.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Pues si da igual, ¿por qué de la noche a la mañana la ponen negra? Pues para hacer política. Y no hay nada más asqueroso que hacer política con una puta película para niños.



Que buena respuesta, es la mejor forma de responder que hay ante las frases de "no importa, no pasa nada , es ficción, gñeee "
PUES A ELLOS SI LES IMPORTA QUE SEA NEGRA


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Cuidado, porque con ese argumento estás defendiendo precisamente lo que la judiada quiere para nuestra cultura.



Quiero ver un Moises negro, un Rey David chino y su hijo el Rey Salomón hindú, hay que ser variados históricamente siempre, ¿verdad?


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Sep 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Que buena respuesta, es la mejor forma de responder que hay ante las frases de "no importa, no pasa nada , es ficción, gñeee "
> PUES A ELLOS SI LES IMPORTA QUE SEA NEGRA



El que diga que acepta esto, que le da igual...está dando la victoria a gente que hace este tipo de cambios con un motivo muy concreto.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Hasta que te vengan con un Quijote negro o un Cid gay.



No soy manchega y el cid murió en Valencia


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No soy manchega y el cid murió en Valencia



Vamos, que tu cultura es la de la república popular de tu casa


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> El que diga que acepta esto, que le da igual...está dando la victoria a gente que hace este tipo de cambios con un motivo muy concreto.



Forero, descárgate el siguiente meme y guárdalo bien, porque te vas a hartar a leerlo en los años que están por venir


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Vamos, que tu cultura es la de la república popular de tu casa



Exacto. Mi cultura la marca mi franja comarcal y como mucho la de la tierra de mis antecesores.


----------



## etsai (14 Sep 2022)

La polémica no es porque Disney ha creado una sirenita negra. La polémica está en que Disney está estrenando en imagen real muchas de sus obras animadas más icónicas...



















Y cuando le ha tocado a La Sirenita han creado este engendro.







Queridos progres, ¿por qué creéis que el Genio de Will Smith no causó polémica y la sirenita negra si?


----------



## javso (14 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Hasta que te vengan con un Quijote negro o un Cid gay.



Y por qué no un Hitler judío, con trencitas y sombrero? A su vez, los masacrados en Auschwitz serían de rasgos polinesios y a Mussolini lo encarnaría el doble de Donald Trump.


----------



## zirick (14 Sep 2022)

El nuevo progresismo es lo más asqueroso que existe


----------



## parserito (14 Sep 2022)

Los argumentos que he leido en twitter estos dias a favor de esta aberración son para echarse a llorar.

"Ejke las sirenas no existen, qué mas da el color"

Pues entonces no se lo cambies. Si se lo cambias, igual es que sí que importa.

"Nadie se quejó del cambio con aquaman o nick fury de marvel".

Claro, porque NADIE conoce al puto nick fury de los comics de Marvel. Todo el mundo conoce a la sirenita.

"Ejke eres racista, por eso te molesta"

Y tu eres retrasado/a. Men in Black era un puto LIBRO antes de ser pelicula y nadie se quejó porque uno de los actores fuera Will Smith, a pesar de que en el libro AMBOS son caucásicos. ¿Por qué? porque el libro no lo conocia ni la madre del autor. 

"Mira las niñas negras qué felices al ver a la sirenita negra"

Mira tu a las niñas pelirrojas, que infelices están, porque ya no se parecen a NINGUNA princesa de disney. Habeis jodido la unica que tenian de referente. ¿Contentos, no? Las pelirrojas son una minoria real, no como los negros, que son miles de millones. Pero claro, unos dan votitos, y otros no.

A ver si queda claro: molesta la inclusion forzada. Cread vuestro puto personaje negro, chino, albino o cojo y ya. Pero la inclusion forzada cabrea a la gente. Asi es y así será, hagais lo que hagais.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Sep 2022)

En 1:26 dice que se pueden ver los no_me_gusta, ¿cómo?


----------



## Deusvult93 (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Joder que Npc, llevo leyendo esto, todo el día de distintas personas, todas ellas Npcs. Antenas repetidoras.


----------



## Otto_69 (14 Sep 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Y a un Tarzán negro al lado de la mona Chita.



Para distinguirlos tened en cuenta que Tarzan lleva taparrabos.


----------



## Rextor88 (14 Sep 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> En 1:26 dice que se pueden ver los no_me_gusta, ¿cómo?



Con una extensión de Chrome "Return YouTube Dislike"


----------



## Otto_69 (14 Sep 2022)

pepeluis_torpedo_pecador dijo:


> cuando en las cabalgatas ponian a un baltasar blanco pintado con betún la progresia echaba bilis como cosa mala. Ahora su problema es que hay que ser mas inclusivo.



Al paso que vamos en muchas ciudades europeas habra que pintar a Melchor y Gaspar de blanco.


----------



## fanta de pescao (14 Sep 2022)

La Sinegrita.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (14 Sep 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Con una extensión de Chrome "Return YouTube Dislike"



¿Cómo se hace eso?


----------



## Covaleda (14 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Por qué dices "no blanca" en vez de negra?



Porque es lo verdaderamente importante para esa gente. Que no sea blanca.


----------



## Joaquim (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> No, no, asumelo tu y deja de sacar espuma por la boca.
> DEJA DE ODIAR
> TOLERA
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Deja de odiar tu a los pelirrojos.


----------



## Joaquim (14 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> EL ORDEN NATURAL ES QUE *LOS SERES HUMANOS NO SOMOS MEJORES NI PEORES POR EL COLOR DE NUESTRA PIEL.*
> LIMPIATE LA ESPUMA DE LA BOCA
> DEJA DE ODIAR
> TOLERA
> ...



Pero los blancos son mú malos y tienen la culpa de todo, esa milonga ya nos la conocemos.


----------



## Decipher (14 Sep 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Pues si da igual, ¿por qué de la noche a la mañana la ponen negra? Pues para hacer política. Y no hay nada más asqueroso que hacer política con una puta película para niños.



Es que a la gorda no le da igual. Por eso dice que mas da. Entiende que esta gente siempre manipula, nunca son honestos. ¿Si tan poco importa entonces porque Disney le cambia la raza? Nunca he visto a la gorda criticar a Disney por cambiar las razas ni decirles que porqué lo hacen, que que mas dá. Solo da igual cuando te quejas tú.


----------



## Decipher (14 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Vamos, que tu cultura es la de la república popular de tu casa



Amigo. Que la tronka no es honesta. Reconoce la hipocresia progre cuando la tienes delante. No te está diciendo sus motivos verdaderos solo está usando cualquier argumento por ridículo que sea para defender su religión.


----------



## Joaquim (14 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> A mi me parece muy raro que en la primera potencia industrial y tecnológica del mundo, auto denomida "país de las oportunidades", con un sistema político muy tolerante con las minorías étnicas desde hace décadas, no haya ningún negro destacado (o muy pocos y poco relevantes) entre las élites intelectuales y los pocos que salen por la tele sea vía política o presentadores de documentales.
> 
> Llamadme racista si queréis pero es lo que hay y admite pocos paños calientes.



Los putos racistas del Ku Klux Klan, osease, del Partido Demócrata de EEUU, que los ha hundido con la War on Poverty, la Guerra contra la Pobreza....







Y claro, a la que un negro destaca y canta las verdades del barquero, van a acallarlo como pueden....


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Sep 2022)

*se les jalea incluso...*
no tengas la más mínima duda de ello


----------



## Entrambos mares (14 Sep 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Los argumentos que he leido en twitter estos dias a favor de esta aberración son para echarse a llorar.
> 
> "Ejke las sirenas no existen, qué mas da el color"
> 
> ...



Es que Nick Furia es un negro cabreado (estereotipo nigga) protagonizado por el actor que más papeles de negro cabreado habrá hecho en el cine. Del mismo rol surgió Idris Elba en The Wire y de ahí la mitad de lo que rueda en EEUU va de eso (menudo hostión se pegó de pistolero en la de Stephen King, por cierto).


----------



## Gotthard (14 Sep 2022)

Ojo que esos hijos de puta mugresistas son unos verdaderos asnos.

Mirad lo que le hicieron a la estatua de la sirenita en Copenhague los antifa con motivo del BLM. Es un simbolo de occidente 100x100 que los traidores mugremitas de todo pelaje quieren cancelar y destruir, como los hijos de puta follacabras talibanes volaron el Buda de Bamiyan. Y no es el unico ataque, la han dañado multiples veces en 1964 y 1998 fue decapitada. La primera cabeza no apareció jamás, pero la segunda fue devuelta unos días más tarde. En 1984 le arrancaron el brazo derecho y en 2003, toda la escultura fue arrancada de su zócalo y lanzada al agua. , intentaron hasta volarla con un explosivo casero, pero como donde no hay, no se puede sacar, la explosion fue muy defectuosa y apenas causo una abolladura en las rodillas de la estatua. Tambien los subnormales ecologistas la pintaron de rojo para denunciar la caza de ballenas en las Islas Feroe.











Esto de Disney es la continuacion de los multiples ataques mugresistas que tiene el personaje de Andersen, que renuncio a vivir en el mar por amor a un hombre... y eso es MACHISMO PATRIARCAL. Pero como las mugresistas, y especialmente las feministas son todas ellas UNAS ANALFABETAS y unas ILETRADAS tan solo han visto la peli de Disney, donde la sirenita se casa al final con el principe.

*Pero que no saben que el final y la moraleja del cuento original de Andersen es completamente distinta a la basura de Disney:*

El cuento es un aviso a las adolescentes precisamente que no deben dejarlo todo por amor, porque en el cuento, el principe al final la pone los cuernos y se larga con otra chortina que es humana 100% y no un hibrido de mujer con jurel... y la sirenita se deja morir, tras ver al principe con la otra lagarta, tirandose al agua y desvaneciendose como espuma de mar por el dolor.







_'Once more she looked at the Prince, with her eyes already dimmed by death, then dashed overboard and fell, her body dissolving into foam'_

Vamos, creo que es un mensaje util para las chortis para que se templen, piensen en ellas mismas y que piensen con la cabeza antes de arrastrarse y sacrificar su vida arrastrandose por el amor de un Johnny Pollatatuada o cualquier otro machote alfota, que posiblemente no les correspondera y las hará daño porque tiene docenas de tias a su disposición.

Es hasta cierto punto, es un mensaje feminista adelantadisimo en su epoca, ya que pone en el centro de la trama lo importante que es que la mujer sea ella misma y se acepte, con sus defectos y virtudes, y no trate de convertirse en algo que no es por enamorarse de un hombre. Vamos, como dicen hoy esas PALETAS, que se "empodere".

Por cierto, Andersen tambien fue declaradamente homosexual en una epoca que podias tener todo tipo de problemas, no como ahora que con los millones que se gastan en propaganda los lobbies, proclamar a los cuatro vientos la condicion de gayer (lo sea o no) es una tendencia de moda entre los niñatos de instituto que no saben ni atarse los cordones y fuente de muchos likes en el facebuque.

Hans Christian Andersen. Si un dia te levantas de tu tumba, agarra la vara de fresno y cúrteles los lomos a todos.


----------



## Turbomax (14 Sep 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> No solían ser sus costumbres pero hay que respetarlas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No se supone que los judíos tienen las orejas puntiagudas y casi sin lóbulo ?


----------



## cenachero (14 Sep 2022)

El tema no es que pongan una negra o una China, el tema es que por cojones metan con calzador el multiculturalismo.


----------



## el mensa (14 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Los putos racistas del Ku Klux Klan, osease, del Partido Demócrata de EEUU, que los ha hundido con la War on Poverty, la Guerra contra la Pobreza....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a riesgo de ser agorero, además de racista, en caso de que vengan mal dadas, un colectivo que solo sabe poner el cazo qué hará? Trabajar y colaborar con el resto aunque sean peonadas o trabajo físico (jajaja) o continuar parasitando de la forma que sea?


----------



## Yomismita (15 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No era pelirroja



No se especificaba el color del pelo, que creo es más un guiño al autor que otra cosa (hubo una serie de dibujos animados de La Sirenita y en un capítulo aparecía el mismo H C. Andersen, pelirrojo y con patillas). Años más tarde en otra adaptación del autor (Frozen) tenemos un príncipe llamado Hans, igualmente pelirrojo y con patillas


----------



## Survivor101 (15 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



A Jesucristo se le suele representar castaño, cosa que encaja perfectamente con la Palestina de hace 2000 años y con la actual. 

La nueva sirenita es horrenda, tiene cara de pez abisal.


----------



## Burbujasredondas (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## imaginARIO (15 Sep 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Por no hablar del pelo largo tan relacionado con la idea tipica de jesus que tiene todo el mundo.
> 
> Cuando el judaismo prohibe a los hombres llevar el pelo largo



Es que no era judío...


----------



## petete44 (15 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190251



ese es el mejor


----------



## PLS--palasaca (15 Sep 2022)

juagse dijo:


> espero que sepas que Blade realmente es un rubio y blanco, lo que vimos en las pelis es el comienzo del NWO pero visto el nivel lo mismo te explota la cabeza al comprobarlo
> 
> espero que no seas igual en el ambito familiar y profesional, un saludo



¿De Shaft no dice nada? ¿Ese está bien entonces?

Yo también espero que no sea igual en el ámbito familiar y profesional.

Otro saludo.


----------



## pandillero (15 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Si dices que los judíos no son blancos, entonces Hollywood lleva toda la vida dándonos gato por liebre, pues los actores de Hollywood son mayoritariamente judíos.
Y Jesucristo por otra parte era Jesús de Nazaret y hablaba arameo, no hablan los evangelios de Jesús de Belén sólo Mateo y Lucas lo mencionan en un principio pero luego se contradicen y sitúan el nacimiento de Jesucristo en Nazaret como los otros evangelistas y también San Pablo, los judíos históricos, que yo sepa, eran de Judea.
Que haya vivido en lo que hoy es Palestina e Israel no lo hace judío, al menos ésta es una versión tan válida como la tuya.
Y hablando con propiedad la chica que interpreta a la sirenita no es "no blanca" es negra, el color de la piel lo proporciona la melanina, dificilmente iba a absorber los rayos del sol para producir la melanina en el fondo del mar. 
Además los negros no saben nadar.


----------



## SexyVIcky (15 Sep 2022)

Como es que no han sacado ya la meme o AI versión del Luthero blanco,El color púrpura blanco,y cualquier otro personaje negro,pero blanco.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Sep 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> No se especificaba el color del pelo, que creo es más un guiño al autor que otra cosa (hubo una serie de dibujos animados de La Sirenita y en un capítulo aparecía el mismo H C. Andersen, pelirrojo y con patillas). Años más tarde en otra adaptación del autor (Frozen) tenemos un príncipe llamado Hans, igualmente pelirrojo y con patillas



Lo ignoro. Lo que no era es negra, pero jolibud es asi


----------



## Falcatón (15 Sep 2022)

¿Y las cicatrices que tiene cerca de las cejas la sirenita black? ¿Le ha dado su amor su chad negro submarino?


----------



## Falcatón (15 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Ya, de todos es conocido que los judíos son negros, como esta que es judía


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Exacto, STOP racismo antiblancos.


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Sep 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Cómo se hace eso?



Joder macho, me estás vacilando o tienes 70 años?


----------



## Rextor88 (15 Sep 2022)

Espero que hagan un Tarzan negrisimio viviendo en la selva con los gorilas


----------



## Kamui (15 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Qué dices, tarado. Tú has visto cómo son los judíos?


----------



## ray merryman (15 Sep 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Espero que hagan un Tarzan negrisimio viviendo en la selva con los gorilas



O una tarzana


----------



## Falcatón (15 Sep 2022)

Kamui dijo:


> Qué dices, tarado. Tú has visto cómo son los judíos?



Soldados israelíes, claro, no todas son tan guapas. Mira el canal y verás lo que hay* entre ellas
*


----------



## perrosno (15 Sep 2022)

Hasta la poia de todas estas payasadas progres, que se vayan a mamarla ya!!!


----------



## perrosno (15 Sep 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> O una tarzana



Mejor un Tarzane, ya puestos a gilipolleces progres


----------



## Abrojo (15 Sep 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Los argumentos que he leido en twitter estos dias a favor de esta aberración son para echarse a llorar.
> 
> "Ejke las sirenas no existen, qué mas da el color"
> 
> ...



A las pelirrojas les queda Mérida de Brave

El Nick Fury negro es un personaje de Ultimate Marvel, una linea editorial y de multiverso alternativa, donde muchos personajes cambian de edad, apariencia o trasfondo


----------



## Decipher (15 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> A las pelirrojas les queda Mérida de Brave
> 
> El Nick Fury negro es un personaje de Ultimate Marvel, una linea editorial y de multiverso alternativa, donde muchos personajes cambian de edad, apariencia o trasfondo



¿Alguno cambió a blanco? Es para un trabajo del cole.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Sep 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Alguno cambió a blanco? Es para un trabajo del cole.



Si la mayoría eran blancos en las épocas pretéritas, no lo veo

Lo que sí cambiaron en película fue al Anciano de Dr Strange, que se supone que es del Himalaya, por Tilda Swinton, que es blanca. Bueno y le cambiaron de sexo, aunque Swinton tiene ese aspecto andrógino que le da papeles


----------



## Joaquim (15 Sep 2022)

parserito dijo:


> "Mira las niñas negras qué felices al ver a la sirenita negra"
> 
> *Mira tu a las niñas pelirrojas, que infelices están, porque ya no se parecen a NINGUNA princesa de disney. Habeis jodido la unica que tenian de referente. ¿Contentos, no? Las pelirrojas son una minoria real, no como los negros, que son miles de millones. Pero claro, unos dan votitos, y otros no.*
> 
> A ver si queda claro: molesta la inclusion forzada. Cread vuestro puto personaje negro, chino, albino o cojo y ya. Pero la inclusion forzada cabrea a la gente. Asi es y así será, hagais lo que hagais.



Lo del odio que tienen los de Hollywood a las niñas pelirrojas no es algo ni medio normal, personaje clásico femenino pelirrojo, personaje que se lo cargan para que lo interprete una negra....

MJ de Spider-Man:







Annie:







April O´Neal:







Y ahora, como no, la Sirenita....







Este odio a las mujeres pelirrojas no es ni medio normal, estos de Hollywood se lo tendrían que replantear; basta de racismo contra las pelirrojas, Hollywood, dejad de odiar!!


----------



## Joaquim (15 Sep 2022)

etsai dijo:


> La polémica no es porque Disney ha creado una sirenita negra. La polémica está en que Disney está estrenando en imagen real muchas de sus obras animadas más icónicas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will Smith, Beyoncé, Michael Jackson, Withney Houston, Denzel Washington, Mariah Carey, Eddie Murphy, Whoopie Goldberg, Wesley Snipes, Dave Chapelle, Michael Jordan, Magic Johnson, Coby Bryant, Carl Weathers, Shaquille O´Neal, James Brown, Mike Tyson, Floyd Mayweather, Classius Clay y tantos otros negros de éxito mas, demuestran que el cuento progre del "rasismo" no es ninguna realidad.... la realidad contrastada, es que en cuanto sale un negro exitoso a decir que basta ya del cuento del rasismo, y se opone al cuento progre, en cuanto osa abandonar la plantación, o intentan silenciarlo, como a Thomas Sowell, o van a por ellos por "no ser lo suficientemente negros", como hicieron con Morgan Freeman o Kayne West.


----------



## Decipher (15 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Si la mayoría eran blancos en las épocas pretéritas, no lo veo
> 
> Lo que sí cambiaron en película fue al Anciano de Dr Strange, que se supone que es del Himalaya, por Tilda Swinton, que es blanca. Bueno y le cambiaron de sexo, aunque Swinton tiene ese aspecto andrógino que le da papeles



He dicho en los comics, no en las películas.


----------



## pandillero (15 Sep 2022)

*Los negros no saben nadar*.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Sep 2022)

Morgan Freeman, la sirenita y el racismo - Daniel Rodríguez Herrera - Libertad Digital


----------



## Josemiguel3 (15 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A don Quijote es normal ponerle la pinta de un señor manchego de la época. *Tampoco la de Disney es como se describe en el libro. *Son adaptaciones



Doy por hecho que no te has leído el libro, ¿vedad? Porque la de Disney es UN CALCO EXACTO a como se describe en el libro.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Sep 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Doy por hecho que no te has leído el libro, ¿vedad? Porque la de Disney es UN CALCO EXACTO a como se describe en el libro.



También se casa con el príncipe?


----------



## BHAN83 (15 Sep 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Es que no era judío...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1191504













Bible Gateway passage: Juan 4:22 - Reina-Valera 1960


Vosotros adoráis lo que no sabéis; nosotros adoramos lo que sabemos; porque la salvación viene de los judíos.




www.biblegateway.com





Conocer tu puta religion antes de cagar posts


----------



## pandillero (15 Sep 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Bible Gateway passage: Juan 4:22 - Reina-Valera 1960
> 
> 
> Vosotros adoráis lo que no sabéis; nosotros adoramos lo que sabemos; porque la salvación viene de los judíos.
> ...



¿ Eso es todo lo que tienes, para decir que Jesucristo era judío? Y encima presumes de conocer la religión.


----------



## BHAN83 (15 Sep 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> ¿ Eso es todo lo que tienes, para decir que Jesucristo era judío? Y encima presumes de conocer la religión.



Palabras directas de Dios en la tierra para un católico, y de un profeta de Dios en la tierra para el resto de herejias cristianas.

No pueden ser mentira si te consideras cristiano.

Repetirlas mas veces o hacer mas extenso el discurso no lo hace mas cierto.

Simplemente no pueden ser mentira si te autoconsideras cristiano.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (15 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> También se casa con el príncipe?



_...y todas bellísimas, aunque la más bella era la menor; tenía la *piel clara* y delicada como un pétalo de rosa, y los *ojos azules* como el lago más profundo; como todas sus hermanas, no tenía pies; su cuerpo terminaba en cola de pez._

Venga, ahora no podrás decir que no has leído ni que sea un fragmento del cuento DANÉS del siglo XIX.


----------



## Patronio (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (15 Sep 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> _...y todas bellísimas, aunque la más bella era la menor; tenía la *piel clara* y delicada como un pétalo de rosa, y los *ojos azules* como el lago más profundo; como todas sus hermanas, no tenía pies; su cuerpo terminaba en cola de pez._
> 
> Venga, ahora no podrás decir que no has leído ni que sea un fragmento del cuento DANÉS del siglo XIX.



Que ahí no dice nada de que sea pelirroja, eso es un invento disney, como el papá noel rojo y la Coca-Cola


----------



## Komanche O_o (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (15 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1192375


----------



## Supremacía (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## imaginARIO (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Sep 2022)

Los que le quitan hierro a estos temas son los que muerden el anzuelo que la judiada nos lanza. No os lo toméis a la ligera, porque es una victoria para ellos.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Los que le quitan hierro a estos temas son los que muerden el anzuelo que la judiada nos lanza. No os lo toméis a la ligera, porque es una victoria para ellos.



"Eg que no pasa nada, da igual el color, la raza, no le des importancia gñeeeee"
A la productora *SI LES IMPORTA EL COLOR ,LA RAZA Y EL SEXO DEL PERSONAJE*


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Sep 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> "Eg que no pasa nada, da igual el color, la raza, no le des importancia gñeeeee"
> A la productora *SI LES IMPORTA EL COLOR ,LA RAZA Y EL SEXO DEL PERSONAJE*



Efectivamente, esa es la trampa. Especialmente con personajes que forman parte de la mitología o del imaginario de un escritor. El manido argumento de que "como no existe, da igual el color". SÍ EXISTE en la cultura como un icono. Bastardizar ese símbolo es lo que ellos hacen y lo que muchos aceptan sin pensarlo.


----------



## Paobas (15 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



Te callas. Vale, pancho de metro y medio? Por mucho que te escondas se te ve la ruina desde aquí.


----------



## Paobas (15 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



No te la vas a coger.


----------



## Paobas (15 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> La degeneración del movimiento nazi....., de querer conquistar Moscow de Stalin en invierno, a llorar como magdalenitas por YouTube por un personaje cartoon negro.. XD XD



Se dice dibujos animados, tonto a las 3.


----------



## Decipher (15 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Los que le quitan hierro a estos temas son los que muerden el anzuelo que la judiada nos lanza. No os lo toméis a la ligera, porque es una victoria para ellos.



Que no es cosa de judiadas ni anzuelos. Que son progres, es una ideologia, una religión, lo que da sentido a sus vidas. No están engañados ni es que no saben lo que dicen, te están mintiendo, claro que les importa.


----------



## Decipher (15 Sep 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Se dice dibujos animados, tonto a las 3.



Jajajaja. Comanchito es panchito.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Sep 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Que no es cosa de judiadas ni anzuelos. Que son progres, es una ideologia, una religión, lo que da sentido a sus vidas. No están engañados ni es que no saben lo que dicen, te están mintiendo, claro que les importa.



Vale, pero los principales instigadores son los juden, no? Que luego haya toda una corte de idiotas que se crean a pies juntillas todo esto ya es otra historia. A veces te preguntas quiénes se tragan realmente todo esto dentro de Hollywood y quienes son los que fingen creerlo solo por seguir currando en ese mundo.


----------



## Decipher (15 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Vale, pero los principales instigadores son los juden, no? Que luego haya toda una corte de idiotas que se crean a pies juntillas todo esto ya es otra historia. A veces te preguntas quiénes se tragan realmente todo esto dentro de Hollywood y quienes son los que fingen creerlo solo por seguir currando en ese mundo.



Pues mira, no. Los judios son principalmente progres en parte porque les conviene y en parte por ideologia. Explicar porqué los nazis echaron la culpa erroneamente a los judios de lo que pasaba en Alemania daria para hilo propio, pero el resumen de la actualidad es este: El progresismo es una ideologia, no es cosa de los judios, la gente lo sigue porque les proporciona un marco moral, da sentido a sus vidas y ocupa el lugar que antes ocupaba la religión. Quién se piense que los progres hacen lo que hacen por dinero (aunque muchos se benefician personalmente de apoyar la ideologia, claro) no quiere admitir que los progres toman decisiones que a menudo les perjudican, realizan inmensos esfuerzos dirigidos a que triunfe su ideologia y hay montones de progres (la mayoria) que no son judios y creen en el progresismo fervientemente.

Voy a ser claro, lo de los judios es una magufada para tontos, una conspiranoia que en vez de analizar la evolución histórica del pensamiento occidental le echa la culpa a un colectivo muy visible, poderoso y que actua de forma conspiracional para explicarlo todo.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (15 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que ahí no dice nada de que sea pelirroja, eso es un invento disney, como el papá noel rojo y la Coca-Cola



Ahí dice que es *BLANCA Y DE OJOS AZULES. *

¿Tanto te cuesta reconocer la cagada?

Invento danés del siglo XIX. Una sirena blanca y de ojos azules.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (15 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Vale, pero los principales instigadores son los *juden*, no? Que luego haya toda una corte de idiotas que se crean a pies juntillas todo esto ya es otra historia. A veces te preguntas quiénes se tragan realmente todo esto dentro de Hollywood y quienes son los que fingen creerlo solo por seguir currando en ese mundo.



Creo que eres el único que se entera de qué va la película. Es desesperante porque el 99% del foro no lo ve.

Efectivamente es algo judío. De hecho las cabezas de BLM son judíos también. Por eso no se buscan referentes nuevos negros, pues la idea es ridiculizar la cultura occidental y destruirla por completo. Negrizar todo símbolo cultural occidental es imperativo para ellos para que no exista ningún arraigo. 

De este modo para ellos será muchísimo más fácil someter y dominar. En España hacen lo mismo con el blanqueo racial de moros y negros para facilitar la sustitución étnica.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Sep 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Ahí dice que es *BLANCA Y DE OJOS AZULES. *
> 
> ¿Tanto te cuesta reconocer la cagada?
> 
> Invento danés del siglo XIX. Una sirena blanca y de ojos azules.



No es pelirroja como en disnei


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Sep 2022)

Ya solo falta poner a un negro haciendo de Hitler.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ya solo falta poner a un negro haciendo de Hitler.



Por favor, eso sí iría a verlo


----------



## asiqué (15 Sep 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Ya solo falta poner a un negro haciendo de Hitler.



y a un nazi haciendo de negroc.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y a un nazi haciendo de negroc.


----------



## asiqué (15 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1192541



mierda ya lo tengo todo visto en esta vida.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (15 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No es pelirroja como en disnei



*BLANCA Y DE OJOS AZULES.*

Menuda inmadurez te gastas. Pero vamos, el retrato y la cagada quedan.


----------



## Jevitronka (15 Sep 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> *BLANCA Y DE OJOS AZULES.*
> 
> Menuda inmadurez te gastas. Pero vamos, el retrato y la cagada quedan.



No es pelirroja, no se casa con el puto príncipe, y se convierte en espuma por ser retrasada mental.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Sep 2022)

Independientemente del color. Para ir de un ojo al otro hay que coger un Uber.


----------



## Joaquim (15 Sep 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1192375



Estamos hablando de personajes de ficción, subnormal, pero aún dentro de la ficción, hay unas normas a cumplir y una coherencia a seguir para que haya la versimilitud suficiente para que alcancemos la suspensión de la incredulidad que necesita todo buen relato de ficción, y mas con personajes fantásticos en ella.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> A mi me parece muy raro que en la primera potencia industrial y tecnológica del mundo, auto denomida "país de las oportunidades", con un sistema político muy tolerante con las minorías étnicas desde hace décadas, no haya ningún negro destacado (o muy pocos y poco relevantes) entre las élites intelectuales y los pocos que salen por la tele sea vía política o presentadores de documentales.
> 
> Llamadme racista si queréis pero es lo que hay y admite pocos paños calientes.



Está Neil degrease thyson que por su culpa se sacó a Plutón de la lista de planetas. Porque hizo unas mediciones y dijo que era más pequeño de lo que creíamos y el siguiente planetoide era más grande que Plutón. Le dieron el nobel por eso, no tengo la menor idea de porque. Y justo después del novel dijeron que había medido mal que Plutón seguía siendo más grande que los otros planetoides pero dejábamos a Plutón como no planeta para mantener el nobel.

Sin embargo parece que muchos editores no confían en que esta tontería vaya a durar mucho porque siguen publicando a Plutón entre la lista de planetas.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Sep 2022)

Esto de darles a actores negros la ropa usada por actores blancos, cuando estos ya no lo usan, lo encuentro brutalmente racista; y lo digo absolutamente en serio.

Ahora Disney ya no usa tanto como antes la animación en 2D, los dibujos clásicos, pues ahora hacemos una princesa negra en 2D, y le haremos besar un sapo, que pese a ser un cuento clásico, lo encontrábamos demasiado asqueroso como para que lo hiciera una princesa blanca....







Ahora, para la animación 3D mas puntera, para eso nada de negras, para eso blancas y caucásicas....



















Aquí nos gastamos una pasta, arriesgamos mucho, y no estamos para experimentos.

En el fondo, es tratar a las mujeres negras como retrasadas, como inferiores, y decirles con arrogancia que les tienen que dar las gracias, y rendir pleitesía, por el mero hecho de que les den la ropa usada por blanquitas, para que sientan que se parezcan a estas.... y a esperar, que cuando haya películas en hologramas tridimensionales inmersivos, os dejaremos ver a una princesa Disney negra en 3D. 

Esto es como con el Vino o el Cava, de la primera prensada haremos el caldo bueno, de la segunda el de mediana calidad, y de la tercera el barato de baja calidad.... pues eso, que las mujeres negras para Disney son la tercera prensada, la del tetrabrick; pero eh, todas vienen de las mismas uvas, que somos inclusivos!!

Pero bueno, lo de hablar de crear personajes originales negros, o adaptar cuentos populares africanos con personajes femeninos relevantes, naaaada!! Eso se lo permitimos a los Chinos, porque son ricos y nos hacen ganar mucha pasta, y ni hablar de volverla blanca o negra para el live action, no, oriental, que se parezca lo máximo posible a la original!!


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Sep 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Creo que eres el único que se entera de qué va la película. Es desesperante porque el 99% del foro no lo ve.
> 
> Efectivamente es algo judío. De hecho las cabezas de BLM son judíos también. Por eso no se buscan referentes nuevos negros, pues la idea es ridiculizar la cultura occidental y destruirla por completo. Negrizar todo símbolo cultural occidental es imperativo para ellos para que no exista ningún arraigo.
> 
> De este modo para ellos será muchísimo más fácil someter y dominar. En España hacen lo mismo con el blanqueo racial de moros y negros para facilitar la sustitución étnica.



Tan lamentable como cierto, tenemos un enemigo muy poderoso y lleno de odio contra nuestra civilización y están usando a individuos de culturas subdesarrolladas para ridiculizarnos y reemplazarnos.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Sep 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Está Neil degrease thyson que por su culpa se sacó a Plutón de la lista de planetas. Porque hizo unas mediciones y dijo que era más pequeño de lo que creíamos y el siguiente planetoide era más grande que Plutón. Le dieron el nobel por eso, no tengo la menor idea de porque. Y justo después del novel dijeron que había medido mal que Plutón seguía siendo más grande que los otros planetoides pero dejábamos a Plutón como no planeta para mantener el nobel.
> 
> Sin embargo parece que muchos editores no confían en que esta tontería vaya a durar mucho porque siguen publicando a Plutón entre la lista de planetas.


----------



## PAKO ÜMBRAHL (16 Sep 2022)

Qué tiempos aquellos en los que los niños eran niños y no mini-podemitas


----------



## Josemiguel3 (16 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No es pelirroja, no se casa con el puto príncipe, y se convierte en espuma por ser retrasada mental.



¿Era negra? NO.
¿La del cuento original era blanca? SÍ.
¿La de Disney era blanca? SÍ.
¿La del cuento original tenía los ojos azules? SÍ.
¿La de Disney tenía los ojos azules? SÍ.

Venga.

Que no puedas reconocer algo tan mínimo, dice mucho de tu inmadurez.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (16 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Tan lamentable como cierto, tenemos un enemigo muy poderoso y lleno de odio contra nuestra civilización y están usando a individuos de culturas subdesarrolladas para ridiculizarnos y reemplazarnos.



Sí, pero en el foro parece que no pillan algo tan básico. Nadie identifica de dónde viene todo esto ni el motivo que hay detrás.

Nadie se plantea porqué siempre es la cultura occidental la menospreciada y en proceso de destrucción y lo achacan a progres. Nadie parece darse cuenta de que son los judíos los que están detrás de todo esto.

Es acojonante lo ignorante que es la gente. Y me sorprende mucho más en este foro porque la información está ahí.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Sep 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> ¿Era negra? NO.
> ¿La del cuento original era blanca? SÍ.
> ¿La de Disney era blanca? SÍ.
> ¿La del cuento original tenía los ojos azules? SÍ.
> ...



Me parece que nadie recuerda a la sirenita por los ojos azules. El toque de distinción lo da el pelo pelirrojo. 

Claro que en el cuento no es negra, faltaría más que en la Dinamarca de ese siglo existieran ahí los negros  

Pero nosotros no somos daneses, así que nuestra cultura no es.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Sep 2022)

En 1905 Emma Orcy publicó La Pimpinela Escarlata, un relato de ficción y aventura, en un contexto histórico determinado, de una aristócrata que lleva una doble vida como justiciero, que a la vez estaba inspirado en relatos populares ingleses de un personaje llamado Robin Hood; pero no hizo el Robin Hood francés, hizo Pimpinela Escarlata.









La Pimpinela Escarlata - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En 1919, Jason McCulley se inspiró en La Pimpinela Escarlata, además de en personajes históricos del contexto histórico que quiso representar, y creó el personaje de El Zorro; pero no hizo La Pimpinela Escarlata "Latina", no, hizo El Zorro.









El Zorro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En 1939 Bob Kane y Bill Finger crearon un personaje de cómic llamado Batman, inspirado, entre otros personajes como The Shadow o Sherlock Holmes, en El Zorro, hecho tan reconocido que incluso es mencionado y homenajeado en varios cómics ilustres del Caballero Oscuro; pero no hizo El Zorro estadounidense, ni el Sherlock Holmes estadounidense, hizo Batman.









Batman - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Si Emma Orcy hubiera hecho el Robin Hood francés, Jason McCulley el Robin Hood "latino" y Bob Kane el Robin Hood estadounidense, hoy en día nadie los recordaría, y todo el mundo se quedaría con el Robin Hood inglés original.... por contra, hoy en día todo el mundo conoce a Robin Hood, a Pimpinela Escarlata, al Zorro y a Batman, pese a que sean personajes arquetípicos, con características similares, adaptados a la idiosincrasia de sus diferentes épocas y nacionalidades.

Y que es la Sirenita Negra? Pues lo mismo que el Robin Hood francés, un personaje que pasará, con suerte, sin pena ni gloria, la gente pasado el tiempo lo olvidará, y como mucho será recordado como una mala copia del original, la Sirenita blanca, que será la que a lo largo del tiempo perdurará.


----------



## Julc (16 Sep 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Está Neil degrease thyson que por su culpa se sacó a Plutón de la lista de planetas. Porque hizo unas mediciones y dijo que era más pequeño de lo que creíamos y el siguiente planetoide era más grande que Plutón. Le dieron el nobel por eso, no tengo la menor idea de porque. Y justo después del novel dijeron que había medido mal que Plutón seguía siendo más grande que los otros planetoides pero dejábamos a Plutón como no planeta para mantener el nobel.
> 
> Sin embargo parece que muchos editores no confían en que esta tontería vaya a durar mucho porque siguen publicando a Plutón entre la lista de planetas.



Ése dijo en su twitter y en una entrevista posterior, que un jugador había marcado en rugby gracias a la rotación de la Tierra.

Porque todo el mundo sabe que cuando chutas un balón, la gravedad ya no le afecta. Sí, ése es el nivel.
Se ríen de la borregada en su cara.


----------



## ArturoB (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Josemiguel3 (16 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me parece que nadie recuerda a la sirenita por los ojos azules. El toque de distinción lo da el pelo pelirrojo.
> 
> Claro que en el cuento no es negra, faltaría más que en la Dinamarca de ese siglo existieran ahí los negros
> 
> Pero nosotros no somos daneses, así que nuestra cultura no es.



Vamos avanzando, y lo admites de forma inconsciente, *NO* es cultura negra. Por eso la sirenita actual no debería ser negra cuando en el cuento original era blanca y con los ojos azules y en la adaptación de Disney mantuvo la piel blanca y los ojos azules.

El hecho de que pongan a una negra es una burla judía a la cultura occidental, nada más y nada menos. Una forma de destruir la cultura occidental.

Aunque te suene todo a chino, como a la mitad del foro, claro.


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Sep 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Vamos avanzando, y lo admites de forma inconsciente, *NO* es cultura negra. Por eso la sirenita actual no debería ser negra cuando en el cuento original era blanca y con los ojos azules y en la adaptación de Disney mantuvo la piel blanca y los ojos azules.
> 
> El hecho de que pongan a una negra es una burla judía a la cultura occidental, nada más y nada menos. Una forma de destruir la cultura occidental.
> 
> Aunque te suene todo a chino, como a la mitad del foro, claro.



Es muy obvio que lo han hecho para burlarse de la cultura occidental y para tocarnos los cojones a los goyim, que mayoritariamente no vamos a aceptar algo que es un claro ultraje. Pero me parece lamentable que mucha gente siga sin enterarse de que esto es una guerra llevada al plano cultural. 

Lo mas ofensivo es que la negra sigue luciendo el pelo rojo, doble burla por parte de la judiada.

Luego se echarán las manos a la cabeza cuando salga en redes la versión blanqueada de la que tanto se habla, arreglada con inteligencia artificial. La judiada va a tener un buen problema si se generaliza el uso de esa herramienta para limpiar lo que ellos ensucien.


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Sep 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Vamos avanzando, y lo admites de forma inconsciente, *NO* es cultura negra. Por eso la sirenita actual no debería ser negra cuando en el cuento original era blanca y con los ojos azules y en la adaptación de Disney mantuvo la piel blanca y los ojos azules.
> 
> El hecho de que pongan a una negra es una burla judía a la cultura occidental, nada más y nada menos. Una forma de destruir la cultura occidental.
> 
> Aunque te suene todo a chino, como a la mitad del foro, claro.



Sé perfectamente cómo se describe a la sirenita en el libro. Es lógico que en una obra europea no hubiera negros, pero lo icónico de la sirenita de disnei es su pelo pelirrojo, no la tez blanca, que se da por supuesto en Estafos Unidos.

Lo que vengo a decir que la versión del cuento de la sirenita de Disney es lo contrario que quiere dejar por moraleja el cuento original, así que me da igual que la sirenita de Disney sea negra, china o de la micronesia, la cultura noreuropea no representa a mí cultura.


----------



## tocafa (16 Sep 2022)

Judíos haciendo sus judiadas.
Enfrentar a la población usando a las minorías para pescar en río revuelto.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (17 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> me da igual que la sirenita de Disney sea negra, china o de la micronesia*, la cultura noreuropea no representa a mí cultura.*



¿Y cuál es tu cultura exactamente? Porque los mismos que hacen estos destrozos en Disney (judíos), hacen exactamente lo mismo con la cultura española. 

Así que te pregunto ¿Cuál es tu cultura exactamente y qué queda de ella a día de hoy?

No debería darte igual ya que a nosotros nos están jodiendo de la misma manera. Facilitando la entrada de moros y negros, blanqueando la historia de la invasión musulmana (poniéndola en libros de historia de la ESO como pacífica y agradable), facilitando la sustitución étnica, promoviendo el feminismo radical, aborto, eutanasia, disolución racial, destrucción de la familia tradicional, destruyendo todo sentido patriótico nacional tildándolo de "facha", etcétera.

No sé, a mí igual no me da.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Sep 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es tu cultura exactamente? Porque los mismos que hacen estos destrozos en Disney (judíos), hacen exactamente lo mismo con la cultura española.
> 
> Así que te pregunto ¿Cuál es tu cultura exactamente y qué queda de ella a día de hoy?
> 
> ...



Mi cultura es la de la parte norte de la provincia de Burgos, ligada al campo y a las estaciones. Aquí no va a venir ningún negro


----------



## Esflinter (17 Sep 2022)

Han destrosao a la sirenitaaa, la sirenitaaa nooooo, nooooo, mamaaaaa unos doritoooooosss


----------



## Esflinter (17 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Es muy obvio que lo han hecho para burlarse de la cultura occidental y para tocarnos los cojones a los goyim, que mayoritariamente no vamos a aceptar algo que es un claro ultraje. Pero me parece lamentable que mucha gente siga sin enterarse de que esto es una guerra llevada al plano cultural.
> 
> Lo mas ofensivo es que la negra sigue luciendo el pelo rojo, doble burla por parte de la judiada.
> 
> Luego se echarán las manos a la cabeza cuando salga en redes la versión blanqueada de la que tanto se habla, arreglada con inteligencia artificial. La judiada va a tener un buen problema si se generaliza el uso de esa herramienta para limpiar lo que ellos ensucien.



Que sombrío eres rayo


----------



## naburiano (17 Sep 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra ni valida poner a negros remplazando blancos.
> Jesus era moreno, con rasgos arabes y es así.
> Al igual que la sirenita es pelirroja y sin melanina, lo cual también es así.
> 
> Tu comentario es igual de racista.



Los semitas no son negros, la comunidad judía etíope viene de judíos que se mezclaron con etiopes conversos, en realidad es una comunidad mulata.

Los judíos y los árabes, por lo general, en su mayoría, no son negros.

Son caucásicos, es decir blancos, lo cual no quiere decir que sean suecos.


----------



## Tails (17 Sep 2022)

Y como se van a sentir identificados los trans si no tiene pene?


----------



## aldebariano (18 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Los semitas no son negros, la comunidad judía etíope viene de judíos que se mezclaron con etiopes conversos, en realidad es una comunidad mulata.
> 
> Los judíos y los árabes, por lo general, en su mayoría, no son negros.
> 
> Son caucásicos, es decir blancos, lo cual no quiere decir que sean suecos.



Los árabes no son caucásicos, aunque sí los hay en minoría la mayoría no lo son, son en gran parte una mezcla congoide con otras razas.

Árabe caucásico:






Árabe semita:






Los judíos ashkenazíes son mayormente blancos pero los hay muchos que son semitas.


----------



## Covaleda (18 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Lo del odio que tienen los de Hollywood a las niñas pelirrojas no es algo ni medio normal, personaje clásico femenino pelirrojo, personaje que se lo cargan para que lo interprete una negra....
> 
> MJ de Spider-Man:
> 
> ...



No es casual.
Los guarro-progres lo pelirrojo lo asocian a irlandés y por tanto, a Católico.


----------



## naburiano (18 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Los árabes no son caucásicos, aunque sí los hay en minoría la mayoría no lo son, son en gran parte una mezcla congoide con otras razas.
> 
> Árabe caucásico:
> 
> ...



Que no, coño, que confundis blanco con indoeuropeo, es como si me dices que los vietnamitas no son mongoloides porque son más morenos que los chinos.

Los ejemplos que has puesto son semitas, y por lo tanto, caucásicos, de los dos.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (18 Sep 2022)

Es muy patético. úrsula era un travelo en el cuento original


----------



## aldebariano (18 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Que no, coño, que confundis blanco con indoeuropeo, es como si me dices que los vietnamitas no son mongoloides porque son más morenos que los chinos.
> 
> Los ejemplos que has puesto son semitas, y por lo tanto, caucásicos, de los dos.



Los semitas no son caucásicos. Son dos ramas humanas separadas.


----------



## naburiano (18 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Los semitas no son caucásicos. Son dos ramas humanas separadas.



Si, son caucásicos, y no me vengas con lo de que son armenidos, porque es lo mismo, solo que vertientes distintas de la misma cordillera.


----------



## naburiano (18 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Si, son caucásicos, y no me vengas con lo de que son armenidos, porque es lo mismo, solo que vertientes distintas de la misma cordillera. Es decir, que ambos son blancos.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (18 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi cultura es la de la parte norte de la provincia de Burgos, ligada al campo y a las estaciones. Aquí no va a venir ningún negro



Mucho me temo que vas a ver tu pueblo lleno de moros en menos de 10 años. Toda la zona de Castilla se está llenando de musulmanes. ¿Quieres una prueba personalísima? Esta foto es de mi padre en un mercado de un pueblo donde ya el 20% son moros. He recortado la foto porque se veía a mi madre a mano derecha, la única española. ESTO es lo que se te viene:


----------



## aldebariano (18 Sep 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Si, son caucásicos, y no me vengas con lo de que son armenidos, porque es lo mismo, solo que vertientes distintas de la misma cordillera.



Los caucásicos no tienen conguización, carecen de ella.


----------



## bric (18 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ojo que esos hijos de puta mugresistas son unos verdaderos asnos.
> 
> Mirad lo que le hicieron a la estatua de la sirenita en Copenhague los antifa con motivo del BLM. Es un simbolo de occidente 100x100 que los traidores mugremitas de todo pelaje quieren cancelar y destruir, como los hijos de puta follacabras talibanes volaron el Buda de Bamiyan. Y no es el unico ataque, la han dañado multiples veces en 1964 y 1998 fue decapitada. La primera cabeza no apareció jamás, pero la segunda fue devuelta unos días más tarde. En 1984 le arrancaron el brazo derecho y en 2003, toda la escultura fue arrancada de su zócalo y lanzada al agua. , intentaron hasta volarla con un explosivo casero, pero como donde no hay, no se puede sacar, la explosion fue muy defectuosa y apenas causo una abolladura en las rodillas de la estatua. Tambien los subnormales ecologistas la pintaron de rojo para denunciar la caza de ballenas en las Islas Feroe.
> 
> ...





Da gusto ver que aún se escriben mensajes interesantes y argumentados en el foro, y no todo es un "y tú más".

Y con la frase final, me quito el sombrero, brutal:

_Hans Christian Andersen. Si un dia te levantas de tu tumba, agarra la vara de fresno y cúrteles los lomos a todos._ Para imprimirla y enmarcarla.


----------



## naburiano (18 Sep 2022)

aldebariano dijo:


> Los caucásicos no tienen conguización, carecen de ella.



Tienen poca, pero no carecen de ella. Y en el mundo musulmán, hasta el XIX siempre hubo mayor demanda e importación de esclavos europeos que de negroides.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Sep 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No es casual.
> Los guarro-progres lo pelirrojo lo asocian a irlandés y por tanto, a Católico.



De hecho, el otro día me enteré que el personaje de Morgan Freeman en Cadena Perpetua, película de 1994 nada menos, es un Irlandés Católico y Pelirrojo en la novela original de Stephen King.... que es otro progre, pero bueno, en la novela el personaje es Irlandés, Católico y Pelirrojo, y consecuentemente, blanco. 









Morgan Freeman, la sirenita y el racismo


La doble vara de medir por razones de raza, sexo u orientación sexual tiene otros nombres: en concreto racismo, sexismo y homofobia.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Joaquim (19 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Y a riesgo de ser agorero, además de racista, en caso de que vengan mal dadas, un colectivo que solo sabe poner el cazo qué hará? Trabajar y colaborar con el resto aunque sean peonadas o trabajo físico (jajaja) o continuar parasitando de la forma que sea?



La pregunta es que debemos hacer nosotros el día que eso suceda, y los Roof Koreans nos dan la respuesta....


----------



## Leopoldo (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (19 Sep 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> *Los negros no saben nadar*.



Me has recordado a Moussambani....











__





El héroe que no sabía nadar - Marca.com


La historia de los Juegos Olímpicos está llena de heroicidades y de grandes récords. Pero la historia de Eric Moussambani modificó esa visión....




www.marca.com











Fue muy sonado en su día como un tipo que apenas sabía nadar competía en unas Olimpiadas para su país, Guinea Ecuatorial, a partir de ahí pusieron tiempos mínimos, para que no se volviera a ver algo así; hoy no se lo permitirían por rasismo y tal.

Fijaros en como han cambiado los periodistas, que en el año 2000 hicieron el chascarrillo con el "No pares, sigue, sigue" como titular, en referencia a la popular canción pachanguera de "El Tiburón", y hoy le llaman nada menos que héroe; en el fondo es un síntoma de como la corrección política progre ha impuestos su relato mediante coacción y censura, osease, atentando contra la libertad.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Sep 2022)

Sinceramente, a Disney siempre lo he encontrado perturbador, y mas desde que la palmó su fundador, empezando por el siniestro Club 33 de Disneyland, cuando ya es algo sabido que el 33 es un número masónico, y siguiendo por los mensajes subliminales que ponen en sus películas, empezando por la polla que hay dibujada en el castillo de La Sirenita....







O el cura teniendo una erección:







Por no hablar de que Ursula está inspirada en Divine, un Transexual que interpretó Pink Flamingos, una película asquerosa de John Waters donde hay una competición para ver quien es el mas guarro del mundo, que gana la tal Divine comiéndose una mierda, literalmente.













Y esto es una película para niños según Disney, señores, y aquí la peña defendiéndolo como un gran clásico de la cultura occidental que transmite valores; Disney lleva décadas siendo perturbadora.... y nosotros dejando las mentes de nuestros niños en manos de estos degenerados, como si no tuvieran bastante los pobres con la mierda que les inculcan, a machamartillo, en esos Centros de Adoctrinamiento Estatal llamados "Ezkuela Publika y de Kalidá".


----------



## petete44 (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## pandillero (19 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Me has recordado a Moussambani....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo recuerdo perfectamente, fué angustioso. Aquí creo recordar que había un negro que jugaba a waterpolo, pero no estoy seguro. Pero era más blanco que negro.


----------



## Ibar (19 Sep 2022)

Nunca ha habido problemas con personajes negros (Blade, Morfeo, Man in Black, Sister Act...) o con mujeres haciendo de heroínas (Xena, Catwoman, Trinity, Mulan...) hasta que por cojones la moda woke ha querido reescribir lo que ya existía.

Y seguramente la actriz de la sirenita sea buena y lo ha hecho lo mejor posible, pero se va a ganar una mala fama por esto.


----------



## Soundblaster (19 Sep 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Toma, ni la adaptación de Disney es el cuento original. Disney es el mayor tergiversador de cuentos y me venís con purismos



La señora Jevitronka tiene mucha razón en esto.


----------



## sirpask (19 Sep 2022)

Para una princesa Disney que era pelirroja, van y la cambian.

Espero que los pelirrojos protesten.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Sep 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> La señora Jevitronka tiene mucha razón en esto.



No les quites la ilusión. En realidad quiero llenar España de negros que me abaniquen


----------



## Joaquim (19 Sep 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Nunca ha habido problemas con personajes negros (Blade, Morfeo, Man in Black, Sister Act...) o con mujeres haciendo de heroínas (Xena, Catwoman, Trinity, Mulan...) hasta que por cojones la moda woke ha querido reescribir lo que ya existía.
> 
> Y seguramente la actriz de la sirenita sea buena y lo ha hecho lo mejor posible, pero se va a ganar una mala fama por esto.



SI, esto es lo que me sabe mal, esa chica canta bien, y es muy guapa, y me da la impresión que su prometedora carrera, por culpa de esta película, va a salir perjudicada.

Withney Houston, como protagonista femenina de El Guardaespaldas, coprotagonizada junto a Kevin Costner en su mejor momento, no solo logró un éxito de taquilla, sino que vendió la BSO como churros, ganando el premio Grammy a Disco del Año y nada menos que 18 discos de platino, por haber vendido 18 millones de copias en EEUU, y 45 millones de discos a nivel mundial, convirtiéndose en la BSO mas vendida de la Historia, ahí es nada.





__





The Bodyguard (banda sonora) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y eso en 1992, hace 30 años, cuando supuestamente las mujeres estaban oprimidas y discriminadas por "la sociedad", y las negras mas, y todo por culpa del mashismo y "El Hetéropatriarcado". 

Pues eso, que esta chica, Halle Bailey, pues al igual, con el proyecto adecuado, podría haber logrado ser la Withney Houston del Siglo XXI, a nivel profesional, a nivel personal le deseo que le vaya mucho mejor que la pobre Withney, y probablemente eso se vaya a ver truncado por los Progres de Disney y su Inclusión Woke forzada y ridícula.


----------



## esforzado (19 Sep 2022)

Futuroscope dijo:


> La persona mas importante de la historia de la humanidad, un judio que vivio en lo que actualmete es Palestina e israel hace dos mil años, y que evidentemente no era blanco, ha sido retratado en muchisimas ocasiones durante dos mil años como si fuera un surfista noruego. Y nadie se ha quejado nunca.
> 
> Me importa una puta mierda que la sirenita sea una chica no blanca, que ademas es guapisima y canta como un angel.
> 
> STOP RACISMO



¿de verdad?... ¿así estamos?...

tú confundes que los negros del congo se hagan una sirenita negra... con que los blancos de occidente hagamos negra a la nuestra...

claro que cada cultura se hace su propia versión de lo que le salga de los cojones... así, por ejemplo en china hay un quijote chino... y no tiene nada de malo... es más, es un orgullo...

cosa muy distinta es que tú mandes a la basura a tu quijote y lo cambies por uno chino o negro...

porque si los africanos hacen cultura de negros... los asiáticos hacen cultura de asiáticos... los judíos hacen cultura de judíos... y los blancos hacemos cultura de negros, asiáticos, y judíos... ¿al final quién hace cultura blanca?...

stop racismo endofóbico !!


----------



## esforzado (19 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> SI, esto es lo que me sabe mal, esa chica canta bien, y es muy guapa, y me da la impresión que su prometedora carrera, por culpa de esta película, va a salir perjudicada.



que se joda... imagino que nadie le ha puesto una pistola en la cabeza a la chica para interpretar un personaje político... 

y si no sabe que en dinamarca no son negros, peor para ella...

¿qué será lo próximo en su carrera?, ¿la reina de las nieves o el muñeco de nieve?, ambos del mismo autor...


----------



## bibliotecario3 (19 Sep 2022)

llamadme malpensado pero igual a disney se le ocurrio hacer caja poniendo una sirenita negra por que nadie iba a ir a ver un remake de la original


----------



## petete44 (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (20 Sep 2022)

bibliotecario3 dijo:


> llamadme malpensado pero igual a disney se le ocurrio hacer caja poniendo una sirenita negra por que nadie iba a ir a ver un remake de la original



Por ahí creo que va el asunto, ya lo he expuesto anteriormente, cuando ya hemos exprimido bastante una franquícia, una propiedad intelectual, un producto de marketing como podría ser la Sirenita, cuando ya hemos hecho el vino bueno, toca hacer el vino de tetrabrick con los restos, y el tetrabrick son los negros.

La Sirenita blanca:







La Sirenita negra:







Nos venden de nuevo a Stacy Malibú, pero en lugar de ponerle un sombrero nuevo, le han cambiado el color de la piel.







Ahora la novedad es que si te das cuenta del timo y no lo compras, la empresa monto un show melodramático, y se pone a insultarte llamándote mashista, rasista, feixista y bla, bla, bla el rollo de siempre.

En realidad los racistas son ellos, que solo quieren a los negros para ponerles ropa vieja, usada y gastada.


----------



## Cleonte (20 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pues anda que no hay ejemplos, y sin salir de España, por ejemplo en Murcia, sí, ahí donde casi todos son morenitos y votan a Vox
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También hay Cristos negros pero la inmensa mayoría tiene el pelo castaño.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> También hay Cristos negros pero la inmensa mayoría tiene el pelo castaño.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198148



Yo soy de los que piensan que no existió, pero de existir la lógica es la de un aspecto semita.


----------



## petro6 (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## bibliotecario3 (21 Sep 2022)

ultima hora disney se plantea no estrenar la sirenita en las salas de cine e incluirlas solo en el catalogo de disney +


----------



## deckard009 (21 Sep 2022)

No innovan , piensan que por poner de prota de una historia la que sea, a un negro, van a vender más, ser modernos, inclusivos y la leche.

Se nota a la legua que es un proyecto muerto, hecho sin ganas, refrito y sin aportar nada, y lo único que se les ocurre para motivar al público a verla es, y ahora protagonizada por un negro!

Pues eso, un zurullo con una guinda sigue oliendo a kaka, tiene la consistencia de kaka, y si algún valiente lo prueba, dirá que sabe a … kaka


----------



## Covaleda (21 Sep 2022)

bibliotecario3 dijo:


> ultima hora disney se plantea no estrenar la sirenita en las salas de cine e incluirlas solo en el catalogo de disney +



Buena noticia. ¿Fuente?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## bibliotecario3 (21 Sep 2022)

delaverdadnoticias,com suena redundante pero yo no les puse el nombre


----------



## No al NOM (21 Sep 2022)

Putos judeos hijos de puta


----------



## otroyomismo (21 Sep 2022)

https://twitter.com/facha_hours


----------

